# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Barbara Windsor - Peggy Mitchell

## kayla05



----------


## Jessie Wallace

These are great, thanks

----------


## kayla05



----------


## Jessie Wallace

Erm, i think you need to make these pictures smaller, they are far to big to view properly.

----------


## kayla05

cant wait to see Sharon and her start arguing as they do and Sharon chucks a drink over her! nothings changed between them then! Lol

----------


## kayla05

They are a perfect size on my computer?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeap, it should be good.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They have come out quite large on screen, and you have to scroll acroos screen to see everything!

----------


## kayla05

ok i'll sort it

----------


## kayla05

I think there fine now.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah much better, thanks.
Sorry to be a pain, but it just makes them easier to see, thanks for changing them,

----------


## hannah-mj

wow there fab! looks great! xxx

----------


## kayla05

Lol, it's ok thanks for telling me, i didn't realise! i cant wait for her to return, it should be great!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Wow them pictures are class!! Thanks kayla xx

----------


## Flozza

yea rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr poor sam she looks so upset. good that peggy understands and she can go and sought it out

----------


## Johnny Allen

Good old Peggy Mitchell, the legend has returned.
Thanks for the photos.

----------


## squarelady

Peggy and Sharon always fight with drinks!  :Lol:

----------


## eastenders mad

peggy looks ill on the pic that is showing her and sam.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> peggy looks ill on the pic that is showing her and sam.


I think it may just be that she is shocked to see Sam in Prison.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that could be true

----------


## Katy

yeh the dutchess returns. 

I am not to keen on the wig though.

----------


## crazygirl

omg where have you got these from their brilliant

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these pics are cool

----------


## kirsty_g

> They are a perfect size on my computer?


and mine

----------


## laura20beth

Just heard on Radio 1 from barbara windsor Peggy get's back behind the bar!!! Yippee!  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Cheer:  I can hear it now........... "go on! geroutta maaaaaa pub!!"   :Lol:   :Cheer:

----------


## dddMac1

yea

----------


## Kim

Apparently Grant buys the Vic for her.

----------


## hazey

I am glad she will be behind the bar again, the Vic has changed hands so many times, with the club coming a close second.  :Rotfl:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

nnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooo

----------


## littlemo

I am really looking forward to the Mitchell's being behind the bar again. There was always drama when they ran the pub, you couldn't pop in for a drink without somebody's dirty linen being washed in public, usually theirs! lol. It's going to be great!

----------


## RealityGap

> I can hear it now........... "go on! geroutta maaaaaa pub!!"


LMAO - so so true - you are a funny funny man!!!

----------


## Flozza

yayayay Mitchells 4 England

----------


## amyle

does that mean alfie will be back at the Vic

----------


## parkerman

With his Duchess?

----------


## Johnny Allen

> does that mean alfie will be back at the Vic


God I hope not, something tells me no, besides he is leaving soon.

----------


## brenda1971

How does the mitchells get the pub back off chrissie

----------


## sarahwelford

chrissie gets caughter fleeing walford with jake the police come to arrest her and the pub has been on the market cause she wants a quick sell

----------


## brenda1971

How can she sell it as it is not her pub.Dont forget she forged Dens signature

----------


## sarahwelford

yes but no one knows only her friend amanda no one actually knows she did that

----------


## brenda1971

Do you think that it will all come out about the pub and chrissie forging dens signature

----------


## sarahwelford

maybe but then would nt sharon get the pub then cause if den had a will it would obviously be left to sharon the princess

----------


## brenda1971

I bet that den would not have made a will anyway.

----------


## sarahwelford

suppose so but then would it just go to his next of kin chrissie i am not sure with wills and stuff

----------


## parkerman

If he didn't make a will his assets would be divided between Chrissie, Sharon, Vicky and Dennis. I'm not sure in what proportions.

----------


## BlackKat

It depends whether Chrissie's found guilty or not -- if she is, she won't inherit anything. She does still own half the pub legally though, so she could sell that.

----------


## littlemo

> If he didn't make a will his assets would be divided between Chrissie, Sharon, Vicky and Dennis. I'm not sure in what proportions.


I thought if Den hadn't made a will everything he had would go to Chrissie. I definetely think the law is more on the side of the wife rather than the children. It's an awfully unfair situation, but I'm sure that's how it is in Britain. There are a lot of cases where spouses have got everything and left the children with nothing, for example John Lennon & Linda Mccartney. This is because the law assumes that your spouse is the mother or father of your children, which is often not the case. 

In France it's different your assets go to your children if you die, unless decided unwise. I think they should decide on a happy medium between the two. But I do think it should be sided more on the children's benefit.

----------


## parkerman

The first Â£125,000 of any estate goes to the spouse plus a life interest in half of the remainder, the rest is divided up between the children on reaching the age of 18. I presume the Queen Vic is worth more than Â£125,000 and who knows what other assets Den had. Though, as BlackKat says, half of the Queen Vic is Chrissie's anyway.

----------


## Bryan

its obviosu pegs was gonna get back behind the bar...its her only use in the show lol! apart from pushing widows into graves!!!!

bring on grants return to buy the vic for his mother dearest!!!

----------


## Flozza

heheheheh bringit on

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Back where she belongs... I prefer Chrissie and Jake though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _lil_hunni

I think peggys character needs to be behind the vic more than chrissies. Theres only so much stomping around the square confronting people peggy can do :Smile:  Chrissie is fabulous with or with out the Vic.

----------


## hayley

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
they cant do this to us!
this means she's going to be in nearly every scene!
help!

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yay shes got it again

----------


## alkalinetrio

i dont care how she gets the pub back just put peggy in it even if its a cleaning jobbbbbbbbbbb lol

----------


## lollymay

she can yell at people again now yey

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good good

----------


## crazygirl

double click on the picture to make it bigger

----------


## xsoftladybugx

ooooooooohh go peggy!!

----------


## Flozza

yay woo hoo

----------


## Chris_2k11

What is the big deal over this pub!? It's like whoever owns it is suddenly 'The King/Queen of Walford!'  :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It's just a pub for goodness sake!!!   :Mad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xxno1blondiexx

Go peggy!!!!  :Big Grin:  but in the end peeps im afraid johnny allen gets the pub I think!!  :Sad:

----------


## xsoftladybugx

NOOOOOOOOO not that ratbag  :Mad:

----------


## _lil_hunni

HA! serves peggy right. I want her to get the pub eventually but she cant just swan back in and expect to get it :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

> Go peggy!!!!  but in the end peeps im afraid johnny allen gets the pub I think!!


phil n grant will soon sort that out!!

----------


## hazey

> What is the big deal over this pub!? It's like whoever owns it is suddenly 'The King/Queen of Walford!'   It's just a pub for goodness sake!!!


 and not a very busy one at that,how does chrissie support herself,its certainly not from the takings  :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> and not a very busy one at that,how does chrissie support herself,its certainly not from the takings


Well I suppose now she's got Den's inheritance it look forward too!

----------


## alan45

Who in their right mind would fight for such a grotty pub

----------


## alkalinetrio

woooooooooooooooo hope she gets the pub

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Hope she gets hit on the head by the Queen Vic bust on her first day back in charge - a bust to rival her own no doubt.   :Sick:

----------


## callummc

well if the rumours about nannas getting burnt to a crisp in the vic are true,god help her,shell own a pub which has been a murder scene twice in the last 12 months.

----------


## crazygirl

> and not a very busy one at that,how does chrissie support herself,its certainly not from the takings


and how many times do we hear 'drinks are on the house' and when we do hear it it's always a big round because theres loads of people in it at the time!!

----------


## phils little sister

Go peggy go  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## eastenders mad

it is going to be really good to see who definely gets the pub.

----------


## brenda1971

I love peggy in the queen vic

----------


## Debbie Meadows

"Get out of my pub go on get out of it !"

Can't wait to hear her say those words.

----------


## Debs

im hoping the mitchells dont get the vic back!

----------


## littlemo

> well if the rumours about nannas getting burnt to a crisp in the vic are true,god help her,shell own a pub which has been a murder scene twice in the last 12 months.


Yes the 'curse of the Vic' strikes again! How many bad things have happened in 'The Vic' since EE started, I wonder? The 2 murder scenes you mentioned, that's Den and Eddie Royal is it?! Although Eddie was found murdered in the middle of the square, I think.  

Then there's Little Mo's rape, plus the fire which Grant started, which almost saw Sharon go up in flames. Tiffany was run down just outside 'The Vic'.

----------


## crazygirl

well maybe johnny gets it then peggy buys it off him when he leaves!!!!

----------


## Cornishbabe

maybe they go in together. who knows but it could be fun.  hopefully after the fire at xmas things will get simpler.

----------


## dddMac1

go peggy.she is determinedto get the pub back

----------


## kirsty_g

lol yeah could be good

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> What is the big deal over this pub!? It's like whoever owns it is suddenly 'The King/Queen of Walford!'   It's just a pub for goodness sake!!!


I totally agree!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> Go peggy!!!!  but in the end peeps im afraid johnny allen gets the pub I think!!


maybe for a short while cause he is leaving and peggie is going to get behind the bar again !

----------


## DennisRbabe

Yay!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## matt1378

phil and grant get the pub back for peggy, read it in the sun the other day

----------


## eastenders mad

so the Mitchells are back in the rightful place it would be sooner rather than later.

----------


## Flozza

yay mitchells rock

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I think she's a selfish cow and should go back to wherever it was she cae from. Poor Billy - losing his job within hours of his promotion. I agree with Pauline that the Mitchells are ridiculpoous - Sam digging up the body like an idiot, Peggy going on about "my pub".

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I knew Billy being Manager wouldn't last for long  :Rotfl:

----------


## Florijo

Billy and Grant are the only Mitchells I ever liked. Peggy irritates me with the way she treats Billy. I bet she won't even say sorry to Billy for getting him the sack. Peggy is an selfish old bint and Sam is a dozy tart. And Phil? Well the only time I liked him was when Lisa shot him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hmm... should this not be in the Mitchell thread...?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh ignore me, that's only for spoilers!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jade

> I think she's a selfish cow and should go back to wherever it was she cae from. Poor Billy - losing his job within hours of his promotion. I agree with Pauline that the Mitchells are ridiculpoous - Sam digging up the body like an idiot, Peggy going on about "my pub".


Think she came from Walford  :Smile:

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

I mean wherever she stayed when she went away last time.

----------


## crazygirl

she is bossy but i love her she is fantastic

----------


## Chris_2k11

You'd all be complaining if she left again!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crazygirl

yea you would! get em told berks_2k4

----------


## Debs

she seems a hell of a lot more annoying this time round!

----------


## angelblue

She is annoying the hell out of me was she this annoying first time an around oh i think she was her and her mitchell name grrrrr   :Wal2l:  

I felt so sorry for billy he was so happy he got promoted awww bless she ruined it for him   :Angry:

----------


## crazygirl

yea i felt dead sorry for billie
little mo will sort it out

----------


## Kylie

is she staying this time or is she off again?

----------


## crazygirl

> is she staying this time or is she off again?


she is staying miss minogue

----------


## littlemo

> I felt so sorry for billy he was so happy he got promoted awww bless she ruined it for him


Me too! His job with Johnny was the only decent thing he had left in his life. His marriage to Little Mo has gone down the toilet. And because of Peggy's interference he has now lost the little bit of self respect he had left. I hope Johnny realises that Billy wasn't to blame for this and lets him back. Peggy's behaviour at the moment is totally out of order. I'm glad that she's trying to get Sam out of prison, but the lengths she is going to to get 'The Vic' back is unnecessary.

----------


## crazygirl

i agree littlemo she is going too far

----------


## alan45

:Sick:  


> You'd all be complaining if she left again!


I certainly wouldnt, she is so OTT  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well you all knew what she was like! lol!

----------


## Mr Humphries

The Mitchells where good in the 90's but they are useless without a partner to fight against. Johnny Allen would be good but now he is goings so we are going to have to put up with the them two walking around the square huffing and puffing. What total C**p. I can feel myself reaching for the remote and pressing the red button

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I really donÂ´t like Peggy at the moment!!
She doesnÂ´t seem to care about anybody elses life,and i felt really sorry for Billy tonight!!

----------


## pip_kin

hi, i have never posted here before and this is abit random, but doesn't peggy mitchell remind you of one of those, evil little gremlins, lol!!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

haha kind of

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ha lol yeh

----------


## Abi

lol, i get what you mean  :Rotfl:

----------


## crazygirl

sort of

----------


## alan45

I think she is very attractive

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I think she is very attractive



Yeah like Zelda from the terrahawks  :Rotfl:   :Big Grin:

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

i think she does sort of lol!!

I cant stand her the now.shes doing my head in but maybe it will change

----------


## pip_kin

lol she does so much and she is annoyin me too, does anyone know how long she is stayin??!!!

----------


## callummc

well it looks like EE think she's their saviour,so it looks like we are stuck with the mitchell show for the forseable future

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes more Mitchell nonsense is on its way, and it could backfire big time.

----------


## alan45

> well it looks like EE think she's their saviour,so it looks like we are stuck with the mitchell show for the forseable future


Cue more thuggery by the bruvvas

and more woss up gwant?

we is Mitchells

----------


## pip_kin

lol, im gona stop watchin, i hate all the mitchells!!!

----------


## crazygirl

i think the mitchells are fab and e/e have failed to bring any hard men in since the depature of phil and grant

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Cue more thuggery by the bruvvas
> 
> and more woss up gwant?
> 
> we is Mitchells


lmao   :Rotfl:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I like Phil and Grant,but Peggy is really starting to annoy me now!!
I absolutely can not wait for Phil and Grant to come Back though!!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

I think peggy's character might get more intresting when she has Phil and Grant back with her lol!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I think peggy's character might get more intresting when she has Phil and Grant back with her lol!


 

Yeah,i think it might do to,can't wait!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't wait to see Shazza's reaction when Grant's back on the scene!

----------


## alkalinetrio

i cant wait to only a week left woooo

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Hopefully she does like ' liven up ' shall I say, when the ' boys ' come back..

Boring Mitchells..

----------


## pip_kin

i dont like any of them, the evil little gremlin and her bodyguards!!!

----------


## alan45

:Rotfl:  


> i dont like any of them, the evil little gremlin and her bodyguards!!!


  :Rotfl:  

Im with you 100% there pipkin they are so overated  :Moonie:

----------


## pip_kin

lol, they are overated, i never liked them, i dont want them to come back, sam was the best one and she is in prison!!!

----------


## crazygirl

i bet bbc advertise it tonight

----------


## alan45

> i bet bbc advertise it tonight


and tomorrow night and the next night ..................................................  .............................

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes their spin doctors are/will be on overdrive.

----------


## Bryan

She's the greatest character on the show, in my honest opiniuon, but lets face it we cant have her behind the bar repeating her "geroutta my pub!" phrase for the next ten years, what storylines do you think they should give Peggy as a character?

I have said this for years! Her and charlie shpould get togther! At that time of life it isnt about love, its about compionship (as Jim and Dot show, and as Pauline and Joe will soon show). Peggy needs stability and company (as her children have a penchant for leaving the country when their alto egos need to do panto!   :Lol:  ) 

It would also give Derek Martin (Charlie) a new storyline of his own, rather than off his girls. it would strengthen the ever weaking slater family...and the two best families in walford together would be fantastic!

----------


## Luna

well when grant comes back im sure she will have plenty of great storylines.

Peggy and Charlie have been dancing around getting together for years wouldnt the slaters and the mithcells in the vic be hilarious

----------


## Bryan

> well when grant comes back im sure she will have plenty of great storylines.
> 
> Peggy and Charlie have been dancing around getting together for years wouldnt the slaters and the mithcells in the vic be hilarious


she wouldnt have no direct storylines, since her boys have come back shes done nothing but bounce off them... the last peggyesque storyline was her and ruby fighting against johnny...

common imagine big mo  behind the bar at the vic! her and peggy could make a great double act with their friendly banter...big mo! pat and peggy behind the bar pleasseee!

----------


## Luna

i think the johnny and peggy thing is far from finished we still have alot more to see about that.

Omg what a sight all three of them behind the bar...well lets just say the punters wouldnt be coming in for the good looking barmaids would they

----------


## Bryan

> i think the johnny and peggy thing is far from finished we still have alot more to see about that.
> 
> Omg what a sight all three of them behind the bar...well lets just say the punters wouldnt be coming in for the good looking barmaids would they


charlie's angels!   :Lol:

----------


## Luna

> charlie's angels!



Made by bb

----------


## Kim

I think they'd make a good couple, they should have got together years ago in my opinion. It would also be good for Big Mo's character as she would react to it, she seems to think that Charlie should never be with another woman for as long as he lives.

----------


## lollymay

loving that picture   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

*WHAT NEXT FOR PEGGY?*
A one way ticket to Rio perhaps  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

The way she is at the moment, I'd pay for it!

----------


## lollymay

yey then we dont have to put up with her moaning

----------


## Kim

And the "Geroutta my pub" she so needs a new quote.

----------


## Debs

> She's the greatest character on the show, in my honest opiniuon, but lets face it we cant have her behind the bar repeating her "geroutta my pub!" phrase for the next ten years, what storylines do you think they should give Peggy as a character?
> 
> I have said this for years! Her and charlie shpould get togther! At that time of life it isnt about love, its about compionship (as Jim and Dot show, and as Pauline and Joe will soon show). Peggy needs stability and company (as her children have a penchant for leaving the country when their alto egos need to do panto!  ) 
> 
> It would also give Derek Martin (Charlie) a new storyline of his own, rather than off his girls. it would strengthen the ever weaking slater family...and the two best families in walford together would be fantastic!


 

new love interest would be good dont know about charlie though maybe someone completely new to the square

----------


## Bryan

> new love interest would be good dont know about charlie though maybe someone completely new to the square


ive heard rumours that the producers want micheal caine to play an ex boyfriend of hers and babs is backing the campaign to get him to join!

----------


## Luna

nah charile is the man for her has to be

----------


## Debs

> ive heard rumours that the producers want micheal caine to play an ex boyfriend of hers and babs is backing the campaign to get him to join!


 
how fab would that be!!!

----------


## Debs

> nah charile is the man for her has to be


 
she needs more excitement that safe old charlie!!

----------


## Kim

Well look where that's got her.

----------


## Luna

you never know he could turn out to be a dark horse.

althought i dont think big mo would be too happy i think she fancies him dont know why though

----------


## Bryan

> nah charile is the man for her has to be


not in the love sense...it would just be a neat way to tie together both characyters and to give them a few more storylines

----------


## Debs

> you never know he could turn out to be a dark horse.
> 
> althought i dont think big mo would be too happy i think she fancies him dont know why though


 
maybe! 

yeah i think she will be upset if charlei ever gets another woman! shes the woman of the house

----------


## pops110874

> she needs more excitement that safe old charlie!!


i agree putting her with charlie is a lazy move and it would be detrimental to future storylines.

Charlie is an increasing boring character and with most of the slaters going it would be even more of a risk to put them together.

A love interest for peggy would be an excellent opportunity to introduce a new character with a new family to the square.

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Rotfl:  Luna, love the angels!!!! That is so funny!!

----------


## Jada-GDR

charlie hasn't had many of his own storylines, has he? has he even had any? it would be nice if he got together with peggy

----------


## lollymay

he had the one when he beat up trevor - i think it was him, but u think him and peggy are old news bring in something new!

----------


## CrazyLea

i agree with alan. one way ticket to rio sounds great

----------


## Kim

> he had the one when he beat up trevor - i think it was him, but u think him and peggy are old news bring in something new!


Yeah, and beating up Graham. All his storylines seem to end in trouble with the law and it is boring. I wouldn't pay Â£20 a year to have the character on the show, gaud knows how much he gets payed for doing relativley nothing.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

send the posion dwarf back to drama school and send ee to join it's fellow show FA in the big soap opera in the sky.  That would free up 8 hours of telly a week for something worth watching for the price of the tv licence  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

> send the posion dwarf back to drama school and send ee to join it's fellow show FA in the big soap opera in the sky.  That would free up 8 hours of telly a week for something worth watching for the price of the tv licence



 :EEK!:  how could you?????  :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

> send the posion dwarf back to drama school and send ee to join it's fellow show FA in the big soap opera in the sky.  That would free up 8 hours of telly a week for something worth watching for the price of the tv licence


Brilliant  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> send the posion dwarf back to drama school and send ee to join it's fellow show FA in the big soap opera in the sky.  That would free up 8 hours of telly a week for something worth watching for the price of the tv licence


Shame on you Kath!   :EEK!:  Shame on you!   :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

> send the posion dwarf back to drama school and send ee to join it's fellow show FA in the big soap opera in the sky.  That would free up 8 hours of telly a week for something worth watching for the price of the tv licence


  :EEK!:

----------


## JustJodi

> send the posion dwarf back to drama school and send ee to join it's fellow show FA in the big soap opera in the sky. That would free up 8 hours of telly a week for something worth watching for the price of the tv licence


*Awwwwwww Kath ain't ya bein a bit too harsh on ol Peggy LOL  heck without EE i would wither and die and not have you wonderful people to talk to about it LOL  *

----------


## Bryan

> send the posion dwarf back to drama school and send ee to join it's fellow show FA in the big soap opera in the sky.  That would free up 8 hours of telly a week for something worth watching for the price of the tv licence


same goes for Keither and that rubbish american show that he appears in!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> send the posion dwarf back to drama school and send ee to join it's fellow show FA in the big soap opera in the sky.  That would free up 8 hours of telly a week for something worth watching for the price of the tv licence


its not on 8hrs a week?  :Confused:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Six foot under in Walford Cemetary.

----------


## Perdita

ANGRY Peggy sets a trap for Archie when she suspects that her fiancÃ© might be doing the dirty on her! 
The week kicks off with Archie flirting outrageously with Suzy, buying her fancy clothes and saying that Peggy is no challenge for him. But Danielle witnesses their saucy chats, and wastes no time telling Ronnie what her dirty dad is getting up to! 

âSuzy is very full-on and Archieâs always had an eye for the ladies, but Ronnie is still shocked,â reveals Samantha Janus, who plays Ronnie. 

Furious Ronnie confronts her father about flirting with Suzy, but when Peggy overhears their bitter argument it is Ronnie that sheâs furious with, not Archie. She calls Ronnie poisonous and vows she will never split her and Archie up. 

âWhen Ronnie realises that her father might be hurting Peggy, she feels that she has got to get involved,â explains Samantha. âUnfortunately, Peggy thinks that Ronnie is just being difficult again.â 

However, Ronnieâs revelation does get Peggy thinking, and she decides to set Archie up to see if he is interested in Suzy. 

Peggy pinches Suzyâs mobile and, pretending to be her, texts Archie, telling him to meet at Fargoâs. Will the sleazy love-rat fall for her bait?

----------

Chris_2k11 (05-10-2008), StarsOfCCTV (05-10-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

He's bad news Pegs!! haha

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Hope he falls for the bait and she dumps him!

----------


## di marco

> Hope he falls for the bait and she dumps him!


thursday 9 october:

Archie receives a text message from Suzy arranging to meet him at Fargo's that night. Peggy sees him pick up his phone and questions who the message is from, but Archie covers. As he's getting ready for the meal, Suzy walks in looking for her phone and it dawns on Archie that he's been set up. Turning the tables on his fiancÃ©e, a riled Archie tells her that if she can't trust him, they'll have to postpone the wedding until she can...

----------


## alan45

Sounds really exciting ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Perdita

Queen Vic landlady Peggy Mitchell will be cruelly evicted from her pub before Christmas, EastEnders bosses have revealed.

Her bitter ex Archie will deliver the devastating blow in a story aimed at gripping viewers over the festive season.

Fans of the BBC1 soap will see Archie get engaged to Janine Butcher then set out to crush Peggy, whose catchphrase is: "Get outta my pub."

Archie, actor Larry Lamb, recently split from Peggy, played by Barbara Windsor. She refuses to take him back then brands him a "pathetic old man" after Janine reveals their engagement.

He vows to get revenge. With funds tight, Peggy and her son Phil get Ian Beale to loan them cash to keep the pub.

But Ian sells the loan on to Archie, who seizes his chance when the Mitchells cannot meet their repayments. Peggy, Phil and Archie's daughters Ronnie and Roxy are left suddenly homeless after his actions are revealed in emotional scenes to be aired on December 18.

Larry said at the Inside Soap Awards this week: "Janine and Archie are a terrible, terrible, terrible combination. I think she's certainly likely to be involved in anything that goes wrong with Archie because they're so 'thick'.

"Everything they do is a co-plot at the moment."

----------

Dutchgirl (03-10-2009), JustJodi (03-10-2009), lizann (02-10-2009), matt1378 (03-10-2009), RuebenClara (18-10-2009), tammyy2j (02-10-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

but isn't he due to die around Christmas anyway so they won't be homeless for long.. Didn't Den do the same one of the years??? Can't remember who he kicked out then.. was it the Mitchells?

----------


## Bryan

This sounds bloddy amazing!  :Big Grin:  The question is once Archie goes will they get the Vic back? Imagine if Janine ended up ruling the Queen Vic, that would really rile Peggy!!!

----------


## Siobhan

> This sounds bloddy amazing!  The question is once Archie goes will they get the Vic back? Imagine if Janine ended up ruling the Queen Vic, that would really rile Peggy!!!


That is true... not only would he have to get his hands on the vic but also marry Janine so she would automatically get it should anything happen to him.. mmm very interesting!!

----------


## Perdita

Would Archie really allow Roxie to be homeless or could this be the start of more inter-family feuding?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Archie better stay away from cliff edges if he get's tangled up with Janine looked what happened to her last husband.

----------


## Siobhan

> Archie better stay away from cliff edges if he get's tangled up with Janine looked what happened to her last husband.


wouldn't that be husband no 3.. the last one (she nearly married) died shortly after the failed wedding.. she is not very lucky with husbands  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Please let me know when this episode is being shown. I would love to dee the poison dwarf being booted out. Just a pity its only tempworwy. Babs Windsor isnt the star she thinks she is. She is a legend............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .................................................i  n her own mind

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Now Alan I don't want you lossing sleep with worry about Peggy and Phil having to sleep on the streets. Poor Heather will be lumbered with them.

----------


## alan45

> Now Alan I don't want you lossing sleep with worry about Peggy and Phil having to sleep on the streets. Poor Heather will be lumbered with them.


They both belong in the gutter

----------


## tammyy2j

Archie and Janine engaged  :EEK!:   - i wonder do they get hitched before he dies

----------


## parkerman

Gerrouramypub!  :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

Janine landlord of the Queen Vic  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> 
> 
> Archie better stay away from cliff edges if he get's tangled up with Janine looked what happened to her last husband.
> 
> 
> wouldn't that be husband no 3.. the last one (she nearly married) died shortly after the failed wedding.. she is not very lucky with husbands


 
Yeah sorry I forgot she married that old guy. I was thinking of poor Barry.

----------


## matt1378

I can see it now Archie dies on honeymoon, Janine inherits the Queen Vic  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> ...


Did she actually marry him? I thought Pat stopped the wedding when she revealed that Janine was not Jewish  :Ponder:

----------


## GwennieS

You can always count on Ian can't you  :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Siobhan
> ...


I don't know I don't watch EE I rely on my SB buddies to keep me up tp date.




> You can always count on Ian can't you


Isn't it about time Mr Beetroot flushed Ian's head to the toilet again. That hasn't happened in ages.

----------


## alan45

Just bin the world worst actwess. Who cares how.  Just get her off our screens

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chloe O'brien
> ...



We were actually talking about heads being flushed down the toilet in Psychology  :Lol:  I was thinking it was about time too. 

Ronnie's really going to lose the plot now, with the two people who took her daughter away teaming up.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Didn't Den do the same one of the years??? Can't remember who he kicked out then.. was it the Mitchells?


Yes Den did this to Alfie/Spencer/Nana.

Nana spent xmas with the Slaters and Alfie/Spence slept in the chip van

----------

Siobhan (08-10-2009)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Actress Barbara Windsor, who plays Peggy Mitchell in EastEnders, is to leave the soap next year, programme bosses have announced.

The 72-year-old, who has played the Albert Square matriarch since 1994, said she wanted to spend more time with her husband.

The star said: "I'll be so sad to leave Peggy behind," and thanked viewers and colleagues for their support.

Windsor won a lifetime achievement gong at the British Soap Awards this year.

The actress said of her departure: "EastEnders has been wonderful to me and it's no secret that it changed my life all of those years ago.

She added that Peggy has been a "wonderful character to play", and singled out showing the Queen around the set of EastEnders as "something that will stay with me forever". 

Source, BBC News.

----------

lizann (28-10-2009), moonstorm (28-10-2009), tammyy2j (28-10-2009)

----------


## Perdita

I can hear Alan popping the champagne corks already. Cheers to everyone  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

great news  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao cannot wait for alans reply haha

----------


## Abigail

Bit more from DS




> EastEnders icon Barbara Windsor is to leave the BBC soap next year, it has been announced.
> 
> The 72-year-old, who play Walford's iconic landlady Peggy Mitchell since 1994, is to leave the show after 15 years in the role.
> 
> Details as to her exit storyline have yet to emerge and producers are keeping tight-lipped over the plot.
> 
> Speaking of her decision, she said:"EastEnders has been wonderful to me and it's no secret that it changed my life all of those years ago. I'll be so sad to leave Peggy behind; she's such a wonderful character to play. I have had the pleasure of working with a marvellous cast and crew and have made many lasting good friends. To have had the honour of showing the Queen around the set is something that will stay with me forever."
> 
> She continued: "I would like to thank the BBC for the incredible opportunity they gave me and above all, I must thank the wonderful viewers for their support over the years. I'm looking forward to the future and I suppose when all's said and done, I should spend a bit more time with my old man as he's not getting any younger."
> ...

----------

tammyy2j (28-10-2009)

----------


## Perdita

I guess she loses the Vic in the Christmas storyline and goes to live with Aunt Sally to cry herself to sleep every night  :Big Grin:

----------


## Curly19

i wonder what's going to happen to Phil Ronnie Roxy and Amy

----------


## alan45

Just read this on Sky News on my iPhone whilst out working. Already the arselikhan brigade are out fawning over this apology for an actress calling her all sorts of daft names like 'Legendary British Actress' and 'Matriarch of British Soaps'. Who TF are they kidding. She is a one trick pony who is only famous for playing a dumb blonde who flashed her boobs in a series of low budget films, married an on the run gangster and allegedly gave him a false alibi. to call the Mitchells the most famous and important soap family is hilarious beyon belief.  

GOOD RIDDANCE TO THE OLD CRONE aka THE POISON DWARF

----------

Chloe O'brien (29-10-2009), Glen1 (28-12-2015), parkerman (31-10-2009), Siobhan (30-10-2009)

----------


## Perdita

I knew you would be disappointed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor will not retire from showbiz following her departure from EastEnders, it has been confirmed.

Earlier today, the 72-year-old actress announced that she is to leave her role as Walford's Peggy Mitchell next year.

Windsor's agent Barry Burnett has now told BBC News that the star does not intend to avoid the spotlight once she films her final scenes for the programme.

He commented: "Oh no, absolutely not, can you imagine that? Anyone who knows Barbara knows what she's like."

The soap legend has said that she is quitting because she wants to spend more time with her husband.

Windsor made her EastEnders debut in 1994. She had previously been best known for appearing in the Carry On films.


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...g-showbiz.html

----------


## sindydoll

saw it on ds! shame i liked her

----------


## alan45

> Windsor's agent Barry Burnett has now told BBC News that the star does not intend to avoid the spotlight once she films her final scenes for the programme.


We all know that the poison Dwarf loves the limelight. No doubt she will appear on all of the awards shows picking up more pointless awards for Deadenders.

----------


## alan45

> "Peggy Mitchell is a truly iconic character, and along with Steve McFadden and Ross Kemp, Barbara has made the Mitchells the premier family of British soap.


How long is it since Ross kemp was in Deadenders. Premier family of British Soap my ****. If you call a poison dwarf, a fat beetroot coloured alcoholic jailbird and his wifebeating thug of a brother Premier Family then you truly are in need of help Dieder.

----------


## megan999

I will be sorry to see her leave. Possibly the ONLY person sorry to see her leave?  :Ninja:

----------


## Debs

> "Peggy Mitchell is a truly iconic character, and along with Steve McFadden and Ross Kemp, Barbara has made the Mitchells the premier family of British soap.
> 			
> 		
> 
> How long is it since Ross kemp was in Deadenders. Premier family of British Soap my ****. If you call a poison dwarf, a fat beetroot coloured alcoholic jailbird and his wifebeating thug of a brother Premier Family then you truly are in need of help Dieder.


 :Lol:   i love the way you word things alan  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

i do to Debs!

Im so pleased, finally its been a long time coming.

----------


## alan45

A Fine Actress in one of her Oscar Winning Roles

----------


## Bryan

i will be sad to see her go, she made Eastenders for me, she might not the best actress but Peggy is a legend and an iconic character, it will be weird not seeing her on screen anymore  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

Could Peggy be Archie's murderer or take the rap for daughter Sam and goes to prison to become someone's biatch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abigail

:Sick:  Eugh, the thought of Peggy Mitchel being someone's bitch inside is horrifying  :EEK!:  I'm going to have nightmares thinking about that.

----------


## JustJodi

*Finally Alan's prayers have been answered,,  * 
*When I turned on the news I thought they were telling every one she was DEAD,, I was like ohhhhhhhhhh, then they ran the news again, I was  like*

----------


## Buster99

:Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:  I must admit I used to like her and her character but I was young and naive and I grew up.  Her voice and her permanant accepting of awards for the soap when she was alive should have been Wendy Richards or Adam Woodyatt as they have/were there a lot longer.  She started to think that the soap was all about The Mitchells and started to become a become a bit of a Diva.  I don't think that her Character is no longer needed when you have Roxy,Ronnie,Ben,Billy,Phil and Jay who has become a honary Mitchell in all but name.  And also the Vic shouldn't be albe hold that amount of People (it puts The TARDIS to shame)!

----------


## Abigail

Boris Johnson has admitted that he is dismayed by Barbara Windsor's decision to quit EastEnders.

The Mayor of London, who featured in a cameo scene with Windsor's character Peggy Mitchell this month, spoke out on his Twitter page after hearing the news yesterday.

Addressing his followers, he commented: "Tragic news about Barbara Windsor leaving EastEnders!"

Windsor has announced that she is to leave Albert Square next year because she wants to spend more time with her husband. However, she is not planning to retire from showbiz completely.

Johnson's recent appearance on the soap saw him meeting Peggy in the Queen Vic while on a trip to Walford.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I was at work yesterday when I heard the news, and I thought yipee!!!! all we need now is for her to take her beetroot son with her.

----------


## Perdita

BARBARA Windsor quit EastEnders after a mysterious run-in with producers, her screen ex-husband told TV Biz.

Larry Lamb, who plays Archie Mitchell, revealed something "really upset her" - forcing her to leave the show after 15 years.

He said Babs would never have wanted to walk away from the BBC soap, describing it as her "life and soul".

Larry told The Sun: "Something has happened that really upset her and I'm going to talk to her about it."

He added: "I was really shocked that she is going. She loves that show and we are all like her family."

The actor, whose character is killed off this Christmas, also rubbished suggestions the show's hectic schedule had taken its toll on the 72-year-old.

Babs, who plays pub landlady Peggy Mitchell, has suffered from the debilitating Epstein-Barr virus.

He said: "She is as fit as a fiddle - there's nothing wrong with her. Yes, the hours are long and there are more episodes, but the truth of it is there is rarely a day that you put in 14 hours without getting two days off."

Babs, who joined the show in 1994, announced on Wednesday that she is quitting next year.

She said she wants to spend more time with her third husband Scott Mitchell, 46.

The Carry On legend joked: "I'll be sad to leave Peggy behind. But when all's said and done, I should spend a bit more time with my old man as he's not getting any younger."

Last night Barbara admitted she had been "upset" by bosses - but only when they told her Larry, 66, was departing Walford. And she insisted that had nothing to do with her decision.

She said: "It is a well known fact that I was upset when I was told that the lovely Larry was leaving the show.

"But that is absolutely not the reason I am going."

She added: "I would never give up my job for any man - except my husband and that is exactly why I am leaving!"

Insiders at the soap also say Babs was NOT asked to take a pay cut - unlike other top stars. Chiefs have slashed the screen time of some of the serial's top earners, so that they don't have to pay them so much.

One source said: "The BBC has been saying for months that they need to cut stars' salaries - and the EastEnders mob are far from immune."

One of those hit is June Brown (Dot Branning), who earns Â£370,000 a year pro rata.

The veteran, 82, took a long break in the spring, saying: "It's to do with the recession. They could afford ten kids and five dogs for the price of me."

Barbara is thought to pocket up to Â£360,000 a year on the soap.

It is not known if her screen time was set to be cut.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0VUlWbASU

----------


## Hannelene

I read this morning that the reason she had quite was because she would take a 54% pay cut  :Sad:

----------


## Ross Poldark

Hi. 

New to the board.

I am really pleased that she is leaving, the Mitchell's have been a bad smell over the soap for many years. Shame Phil does not go too and then the soap would have saved over Â£650,000 per year on people that the viewers no longer like.

Completely over the moon.

----------


## Perdita

Hi Ross, nice to meet you, welcome to SoapBoards. What other shows do you watch on tv?

----------

Ross Poldark (31-10-2009)

----------


## Ross Poldark

> Hi Ross, nice to meet you, welcome to SoapBoards. What other shows do you watch on tv?


Lots of Show's Really, best not comment in this thread. Will make a comment in the newby thread

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders matriarch Barbara Windsor denied this afternoon that there was any truth in claims surrounding her decision to quit the BBC soap.

The Carry On legend today insisted that she made the choice to leave for one reason only - to spend more time with her husband Scott Mitchell.

On Wednesday, the 72-year-old announced her intention to step down from her role as Queen Vic landlady Peggy Mitchell next year, much to the shock of many of the soap's fans.

This weekend, however, her desire to take a step back from the world of soap has been shrouded in tabloid theories over an alleged pay cut, supposed frustration at "changes to the programme", arguments with the drama's management and her screen husband Larry Lamb's (Archie Mitchell) departure from the Walford serial at Christmas.

Speaking to Digital Spy this afternoon, Windsor insisted: "I am upset at suggestions made that I have chosen to leave EastEnders because of money, changes that are being made to the show or a supposed bust up with producers, as there is absolutely no truth in them.

"I made the tough decision to leave for purely one reason - after 15 years in the show, I want to spend more time with my husband Scott."

An EastEnders insider commented: "It's a shame that after the love and dedication Barbara has given to EastEnders for 15 years, people have to find an ulterior motive as to why she's leaving and that they cannot simply accept that she wants to take a step back and have more time for herself."

A BBC spokesperson confirmed to DS: "Barbara's decision to leave EastEnders has absolutely nothing to do with money, contracts or supposed changes at EastEnders."

They added: "Barbara made the difficult decision as after 15 years of playing Peggy Mitchell, she felt it was time to pull her last pint and spend more time with her husband Scott."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...t-rumours.html

----------


## parkerman

I do have a shameful confession, I'm afraid. Barbara Windsor is a distant relation of mine....sorry, alan.  :EEK!:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I do have a shameful confession, I'm afraid. Barbara Windsor is a distant relation of mine....sorry, alan.


 
OMFG You're Mr Beetroot aren't you.  :Lol:  

Joke on the side look on the brightside with Babs leaving EE writers can afford 6 wooden Chelsea's.

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor apparently wants to make a return to the West End stage when she leaves EastEnders next year.

The 72-year-old announced her forthcoming departure from the BBC One soap earlier this week, adding that she will be "so sad" to leave the character of Walford's landlady Peggy Mitchell after 15 years.

Windsor told the Sunday Mirror that she misses the theatre and hopes to tread the boards once more, having already stepped into the limelight for parts in Entertaining Mr Sloane and Guys And Dolls.

"I'd like to feel I could do theatre one more time," she said. "I reckon I've got one more pantomime in me!"

Details of Windsor's exit storyline from Albert Square have yet to emerge, with her final scenes due to be shown next year.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...nd-return.html

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> I do have a shameful confession, I'm afraid. Barbara Windsor is a distant relation of mine....sorry, alan. 
> 
> 
>  
> OMFG You're Mr Beetroot aren't you.



My secret is out. Damn! :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> "I'd like to feel I could do theatre one more time," she said. "I reckon I've got one more pantomime in me!"


Dont know what she is talking about. She has been acting like a pantomime Dame for years. Why change now :Searchme:

----------


## alan45

> I do have a shameful confession, I'm afraid. Barbara Windsor is a distant relation of mine....sorry, alan.


They say you can pick your friends but not your relatives

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star June Brown has said that she cried when she heard that Barbara Windsor had decided to leave the soap.

Windsor announced that she had decided to stop working on the show earlier this week, explaining that she wants to spend more time with her family.

Brown, who plays Dot Cotton on the programme, told The People: "It really feels like a death in the family. When Bar told me, we both broke into tears and gave each other a big hug.

"I really can't face life on the show without her. There will still be a few months with Bar around, but when she finally leaves it will be a very sad day for us all.

"She was more like a sister than a colleague. It will be strange walking into the Queen Vic and not seeing her beaming smile behind the bar."

Brown is currently starring in a West End production of Calendar Girls.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...-very-sad.html

*I hope that she is not thinking of leaving the show herself*

----------


## parkerman

> Originally Posted by parkerman
> 
> 
> I do have a shameful confession, I'm afraid. Barbara Windsor is a distant relation of mine....sorry, alan. 
> 
> 
> They say you can pick your friends but not your relatives


Thank you for being so understanding, alan. :Smile:

----------


## sindydoll

well i will miss her, i think she is good

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by parkerman
> ...


Seriously though she may be a nice person and kind to animals and old ladies. I am basing my opinions on her public appearnces and what i see and hear about her. The fact that she allegedlt gave an alibi to Ronnie Knight does her no favours either.

----------


## parkerman

I agree with you alan. Actually she doesn't talk about our side of the family and won't have anything to do with us!

----------


## Perdita

Is she from your side of the family or your wife's side?

----------


## parkerman

She's from my side.

----------


## Perdita

Shame she does not want to know your side of the family. To me, family is very important, even those not so close.

----------


## parkerman

It's because her father, who is my relative, left her mother for another woman and she blames her father for everything.

----------


## Perdita

No reason not to speak to ALL other members of that side of the family. Well, Mr p, it is her loss  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (02-11-2009)

----------


## parkerman

Thanks, Perdy. I agree.  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

I think Ms Windsor is a little too big for her boots (if thats possible for a poison dwarf) She isnt as important as she thinks she is. The woman is a legend in  her own mind

----------


## Perdita

Controller of BBC drama production John Yorke has predicted that Barbara Windsor's departure from EastEnders could be an opportunity to move the soap forward.

The TV boss, who was the Walford show's executive producer between 2000 and 2002, confirmed that he is looking on the bright side following Windsor's decision to leave her role as Peggy Mitchell.

Windsor announced last October that she is to depart the programme after 15 years as Peggy. She will film her final scenes later this year.

Yorke told Walford Web: "It's very sad, but I've seen enough exits now to know that if you get it right, they're great opportunities. 

"I remember being terrified when Ross Kemp left, but it actually gave us carte blanche to reinvent the show."

Walford actor Derek Martin (Charlie Slater) recently said that EastEnders will be able to "go on" without Windsor's iconic character.

DS

----------


## parkerman

> Walford actor Derek Martin (Charlie Slater) recently said that EastEnders will be able to "go on" without Windsor's iconic character.


Really?

----------


## Siobhan

> Really?


Phew.. I thought it was going to end if she left

----------


## parkerman

Well we both know better now, Siobhan, don't we.

There is only one person whose departure would leave Eastenders with nowhere to go and almost certain closure and that is, of course, Winston.

----------


## alan45

What a load of old twaddle. No TV soap revolves around one person even if that person may think so themselves. Of course EE will carry on without the Poison Dwarf and probably become better for her departure. EE does not revolve around the odious Peggy Mitchell or her thugs of sons and the ever growing Mitchell clan.

----------


## parkerman

> What a load of old twaddle. No TV soap revolves around one person.


What about Winston?

----------


## Siobhan

> What about Winston?


The world and all that is in it revolves around him.. he should be in every soap

----------


## Abbie

Am I the only one thats going to miss her

----------


## Perdita

Looks like it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Aww maybe its just cos to me she is eastenders! and the fact Ive grown up with her being on EE and was there when I first started watching  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> Aww maybe its just cos to me she is eastenders! and the fact Ive grown up with her being on EE and was there when I first started watching


Newcomer! :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> Am I the only one thats going to miss her


No, you're not Abbie - I'll miss her too.  I'm glad I'm not the only one to feel that way  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> No, you're not Abbie - I'll miss her too.  I'm glad I'm not the only one to feel that way


i will kinda miss her but i don't think she is Eastenders... Den and Angie I thought would never be replaced but they were...

----------


## alan45

> Aww maybe its just cos to me she is eastenders! and the fact Ive grown up with her being on EE and was there when I first started watching


She is only a relative newcomer to Eastenders although with the opinion she has of herself and the fact she always accepts the awards  for the show you could be forgiven for thinking Eastenders was the Barbara Windsor Show. EE was there before her and will still be there after she hangs up her wig and platform shoes. Im with Shiv in thinking that Den (pre webcam and return from the grave days) and Angie epitomise Eastenders. Much better than the Mitchell Fairmilly

----------

parkerman (22-02-2010), Siobhan (22-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Does she put herself forward to accept the awards, though, or do the rest of EE encourage her to do so.  I'm not so sure that she thinks of herself as the Queen Bee.  She doesn't come across that way to me, from what I've seen of her in interviews.

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders actress Barbara Windsor has said that she is not yet thinking about her forthcoming departure from the soap.

The 72-year-old announced that she had decided to quit her role as Peggy Mitchell last October. She will be seen on screen for the final time later this year.

Speaking about her exit, Windsor told Holy Soap: "I'm not even thinking about it. I get my scripts and I do them, and I've got about five, six, months yet, so it's quite a time really."

The soap star went on to dismiss suggestions that she is already arranging to return to the programme in 2012.

She commented: "Oh, I don't know about that. I mean these stories come out. No, I shall be leaving in July, but I don't know."

Windsor also said that she does not know how Peggy will bow out, insisting that the drama's producers are keeping her final storyline under wraps for the time being.

----------


## alan45

Eastenders legend Barbara Windsor has told how she is dreading filming her final scenes as Queen Vic landlady Peggy Mitchell.

In her first interview since breaking the news of her departure, Barbara told The People: "It is going to be emotional on my last day. I go in July and it will be hard.

"I'll be so sad to leave Peggy behind. She's such a wonderful character to play. But at least I'm still being called an ageing sex symbol and a national treasure. I love that." The hit BBC1 soap marked its 25th anniversary last month with a live episode which revealed Stacey Slater (actress Lacey Turner) as the killer of Barbara's on-screen husband Archie (Larry Lamb). But although Barbara has played the head of the Mitchell clan for 16 years, she says producers are still keeping her guessing whether unlucky-in-love Peggy will be killed off or ride into the sunset with a new fella.

Advertisement

Barbara, 72, said: "We are a close-knit family on EastEnders but they have not told me how my character will be leaving.

"You know what soaps are like. They never tell you. So I guess you will have to wait and see. They ain't told me!" Party What is certain is that Barbara will have a traditional cockney knees-up on set to mark her farewell. She said: "You know me, I will have a big party."

Barbara joined the show in 1994 and picked up a lifetime achievement award at the British Soap Awards last year.

The star, who has done everything from West End musicals to Carry On films, began acting at just 13. She said: "I have had a fantastic career. I have been in the business 60 years this year and I love it now the same as when I started. I was at the Laurence Olivier Awards in London last week and it inspired me. Theatre is the best training you can get."

Now one of the best known faces on TV, she will hold fond memories of playing mum to hardmen Grant and Phil (Ross Kemp and Steve McFadden).

She said: "EastEnders has been wonderful to me. I've had the pleasure of working with a marvellous cast and crew. I have made many lasting good friends."

Barbara, who was made an MBE in 1999, even got to show the Queen around the Albert Square set in November 2001. She said: "That honour is something that will stay with me forever."

As for the near future, she will be spending more time with hubby Scott Mitchell, 46.

Ignoring the 26-year age gap, the irrepressible Babs giggled: "I suppose, when all's said and done, I should spend a bit more time with my old man - as he's not getting any younger!"

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> Ignoring the 26-year age gap, the irrepressible Babs giggled: "I suppose, when all's said and done, I should spend a bit more time with my old man - as he's not getting any younger!"


Nor are you, dear!

----------


## alan45

> should spend a bit more time with my old man -





> Nor are you, dear!



FFS she has the cheek to call her toyboy an old man

----------


## Dazzle

She was joking about him being so much younger than her

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor is readying herself for the day that she has to film her last scene as Queen Vic landlady Peggy Mitchell.

The British legend, who announced last October that she is leaving the BBC One soap, told The People that her last day will be an emotional experience that she is not looking forward to.

Windsor, 72, said: "I'll be so sad to leave Peggy behind. She's such a wonderful character to play. But at least I'm still being called an ageing sex symbol and a national treasure. I love that."

As to whether the head of the Mitchell clan will be killed off, Windsor said she remains in the dark. "You know what soaps are like. They never tell you. So I guess you will have to wait and see. They ain't told me!" she said.

Windsor, who joined the show in 1994, said the only thing that she knows for certain is that she will throw a "big party" to mark the event.

"EastEnders has been wonderful to me. I've had the pleasure of working with a marvellous cast and crew. I have made many lasting good friends," she said.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Nor are you, dear!


  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' series story producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins has revealed that Peggy Mitchell's final storyline will be "epic and moving".

The Albert Square icon will make her final Walford appearance later this year following Barbara Windsor's decision to quit the role.

Plans for Peggy's exit plot have now been finalised and her swan song episodes are expected to be penned by the BBC soap's lead writer and series consultant Simon Ashdown.

Speaking to Walford Web, Treadwell-Collins confirmed: "We've storylined Barbara's exit and that's going to be epic and moving - Simon's already chomping at the bit to write those episodes."

Meanwhile, on the impact that Peggy's departure will have, he commented: "It's a huge loss, but the show - and the Mitchells - will keep going. We've actually got an amazing story for the Mitchells over the next year or so. And maybe even some joy for Ronnie! It's time to give the girl a break."

Windsor admitted last month that she will be "so sad" to leave Peggy behind.

Epic and moving indeed. Still it makes a change from Sensation, Explosive and sure to Rock the Square

----------


## Siobhan

epic and moving sound like my bowels first thing in the morning

----------

alan45 (29-04-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Ronnie getting preggers maybe??

----------


## alan45

> epic and moving sound like my bowels first thing in the morning



Barbara Windsor would be a great cure for constipation

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor has admitted that she still does not know how she will be written out of EastEnders.

The actress will film her final scenes as Peggy Mitchell later this summer, and producers have teased that there is an "epic and moving" final storyline planned for her character.

However, speaking at the BAFTA TV Awards, the 72-year-old confessed that she does not want an early preview of her last ever scripts and has no idea what is in store.

Windsor told Holy Soap: "I don't know and I didn't want to. I said I didn't want to see them, I don't want to know - just give them to me like you always give them to me, like they're any ordinary episode."

The star confirmed that there are "about six weeks" left before she bows out of Albert Square for good.

Of her plans to keep watching the soap, she added: "It will be so, so brilliant. I only want this show to be great. I've loved it for 16 years."

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2010)

----------


## alan45

THE Mitchell girls shared a hug yesterday as Barbara Windsor said goodbye to Albert Square.
The EastEnders legend, 72, brought tears to her fellow cast members' eyes as she filmed her final scenes as Peggy.
She then hugged screen family Roxie (Rita Simons), Glenda (Glynis Barber) and Ronnie (Sam Womack).
Rita said: "She is my honorary real-life auntie."
June Brown (Dot), added: "I shall miss her enormously."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0ttM3wlLZ

----------

Dazzle (17-07-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I bet they were all jumping for joy when she left.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Steve McFadden has spoken about Barbara Windsor's (Peggy Mitchell's) departure from the soap.

McFadden, who plays Windsor's on-screen son Phil Mitchell, revealed that Windsor will leave the show on a high as part of a major storyline.

He told The Mirror: "I am pleased for Barbara because she has worked hard and deserves this part of her life. She is a canny bird and she has played a blinder because she is going out on a massive high.

"She is going to be involved in one of the biggest and best storylines ever. So she is going out on the top of her game."

He also talked about how the cast celebrated her leaving the show, saying: "We had a barbecue. There was no champagne as Barbara doesn't drink so I got her Dover sole. I didn't want her eating any dodgy fish fingers."

----------


## alan45

Peggy Mitchell's final EastEnders episode will feature a new alternative version of the soap's theme tune.

The special track is a reworking of the BBC show's long-standing alternative tune 'Julia's Theme', which traditionally airs at the end of episodes featuring intense emotion or drama.

'Peggy's Theme' has been created by Simon May, who composed the original EastEnders theme in 1984 and is also known for creating the theme tunes for several other shows, including Howards' Way and Eldorado.

The extent to which the new tune will differ from 'Julia's Theme' - recognisable for a slow piano build-up leading into the end credits - is currently unclear.

A BBC spokesperson today confirmed  that Peggy's final episode will feature the special theme. However, with details of the matriarch's final moments in Albert Square being kept closely under wraps, further information has not been disclosed.

Barbara Windsor, who plays Peggy, announced her decision to leave EastEnders last October. Her last episode is due to air next month.

Meanwhile, it has also been confirmed that 'Peggy's Theme' will be the lead track on compilation album The Simon May Collection, which is to be released on September 13.

----------


## tammyy2j

When is her last episode on screen I thought you might know Alan seeing as you as big fan of hers  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sean slater

I dont like it when they change 'Julia's theme' it makes Eastenders. When Kat and Alfie got together, after the Andy wedding saga. When Cindy ran away with the children to France. When Kathy left to South Africa. Ahhh brings back emotional memories.

----------


## Dazzle

I think it's quite fitting for Peggy to have her own theme tune.

----------


## Perdita

Steve McFadden has admitted that he understands Barbara Windsor's reasons for quitting EastEnders.

Windsor announced last October that she was leaving her role as Peggy Mitchell. McFadden, who plays her on-screen son Phil, told RTÃ that he had been "sad" to hear the news.

"Barbara told me quite early on and although I was sad to hear that she would be going, I completely understood her reasons," he said. "EastEnders is a great place to work and Barbara has given it 16 years of her life, but I think she deserves to put her feet up for a bit."

He added: "On her last day it was strange knowing that she wouldn't be filming up here again but Barbara is a great friend so we will always stay in touch."

Windsor's final scenes, which she filmed in July, will air this week.

----------


## alan45

Barbara Windsor leaves EastEnders this week, but whether she goes out in a blaze of glory, or just a blaze, remains to be seen.

But bereft fans won't have to wait too long to see the queen of the Vic again as, just 15 minutes later, she will emerge over on ITV1 as the, er, queen of bingo.

The actress, who says goodbye to Peggy Mitchell after 16 years, fronts a new ad campaign for bingo website Jackpotjoy.com.

It will see her use the giggle she made famous during her Carry On days.

Barbara Windsor said she was "thrilled" with her new role, adding: "EastEnders marks the end of one of the happiest chapters of my life but I'm really excited about the future - the giggle is back for good. Long live the 'Queen of Bingo'!"

She's obviously feeling lucky.


Bet shes glad she has found something in keeping with her acting talent

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Barbara Windsor has revealed that she loved her character Peggy Mitchell's exit from Albert Square.

The actress, who bowed out of the BBC One soap on Friday after 16 years, told the Daily Star Sunday that her final scenes were "beautifully written" and admitted that she is glad Peggy was not killed off.

She said: "I absolutely loved what EastEnders did with my exit. Bryan Kirkwood is a very clever producer. He looked at my very first episode and decided my exit should be about Peggy and Phil. My very first scenes were when Phil needed me most.

"Grant had beaten him to a pulp after he discovered he'd been having an affair with his wife Sharon. Since those first scenes Peggy had always believed that Phil needed her. But it turned out that what he needed wasn't her at all. My exit was beautifully written and I really couldn't have asked for a better send-off for Peggy.

"But I have to admit that there were a few weeks quite near the end of my time on the show when I did start to panic. It was after I'd heard about the fire in The Queen Vic, I genuinely thought I was a goner when I heard the news. I thought, that's it, they're going to set fire to me in The Vic."

She added: "I really couldn't bear the thought of Peggy dying. It was bad enough saying goodbye to her after all these years but I like the fact that she's out there somewhere, living her own life and making Phil get on with his."

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor has revealed that she was at home with her husband when she watched her final EastEnders episode for the first time.

On Friday, viewers saw the actress's iconic character Peggy Mitchell bow out of Albert Square after deciding that her departure would be in the best interests of her troubled son Phil.

Speaking on This Morning today, Windsor admitted that her partner Scott Mitchell found Peggy's final scenes emotional to watch as they enjoyed the episode together.

The 73-year-old explained: "[EastEnders] had a special showing, but I didn't want to see it like that - I wanted to see it in the right order. So me and Scott were sitting there with a cup of tea, and he went to pieces, absolutely!

"But I held on. I haven't grieved for it yet. You know why? Because I was still on screen - so I thought, 'Oh, I'm part of it!'"

Windsor also recalled how she kept her decision to leave the BBC soap quiet after sharing the news with her bosses, who were forced to change their plans for the 'Who killed Archie?' reveal.

The actress said: "They didn't want me to tell anybody, so I kept it a secret. That was because it was all changing backstage, and we were getting a new executive producer. Also, I've only just found out that I was going to be the killer of Archie, so I messed the whole storyline up!"

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor has revealed she was given the original Queen Vic bust from the EastEnders pub as her leaving present. 

The 73-year-old actress left the soap after playing landlady Peggy Mitchell for 16 years and her dramatic final scenes saw Peggy devastated as her beloved Queen Vic pub burned to the ground.

Barbara revealed on Loose Women on Thursday that when she left the soap she was presented with an enormous memento of her time on the soap.

She said: "There was this great big present all wrapped up in pink. It was the Queen Vic, the original."

It is now on display in a recess off the stairs at her home.

The bust was the murder weapon used to kill Peggy's villainous husband Archie Mitchell. A whodunnit storyline left everyone wondering who the murderer was from a long list of suspects, and the killer finally emerged to be Stacey Branning.

But Barbara revealed it was meant to be Peggy.

She said: "I told them [I wanted to leave] at the wrong time. Unbeknown to me they were getting HD, a new gov'nor and the main thing, I only found out recently, was I was the murderer of Archie. I messed that whole storyline up.

"That's why they kept saying 'can you stay a little bit longer'."

----------


## Dazzle

I don't really understand why Barbara's leaving now messed up the "Who killed Archie?" storyline.  There's no reason that I can think of why they couldn't have played out Peggy having killed Archie in the nine months since it happened.  It could have been the reason she left the Square too.

----------

Siobhan (17-09-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

Dazzle, this is exactly what I was thinking but then again I think old Babs just wants the limelight for this as the writers themselves said they already knew it was Stacey from the very beginning so why would they tell her to stay a bit longer as she was going to be the killer.. I think what babs has said is bull!

----------

alan45 (17-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

> Dazzle, this is exactly what I was thinking but then again I think old Babs just wants the limelight for this as the writers themselves said they already knew it was Stacey from the very beginning so why would they tell her to stay a bit longer as she was going to be the killer.. I think what babs has said is bull!


I agree with you. This sad old has-been realises that without Deadenders she is nothing. She actually beileves all the crap they write about her. National Treasure my ****. The woman is a legend in her own mind. Lets not forget what she did for gangster Ronnie Knight. She allegedly gave him a false alibi. Anyone else would of course have been done for perjury but sadly not the Poison Dwarf. No doubt she will still be polluting our TV screens collecting more awards for the programme that saved her flagging career. Deadenders made Barbara Windsor not the other way about. They call her the Queen of the Vic. For me and Im sure many others Angie was and always will be Queen of the Vic

----------

parkerman (18-09-2010), Siobhan (17-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

So, after months of hype, Peggy has finally left East-Enders.
After weaving the storyline for most of the year, we were really intrigued to see how the writers would finish it - what clever twists and turns would they come up with to explain a woman whose raison d'etre is her "faaaaamily" naffing off when two of her kids needed her like never before? (Phil's a crack addict and Peggy only talked Sam out of having her baby adopted a few days before, promising she'd look after it.) Guess the reason they came up with? None. Peggy just left, nonsensically and at complete odds with everything we've learnt about her character over the last 15 years.

She took no money (the pile Roxie gave her was still on the kitchen table when she walked out) and no belongings, as she'd lost everything in a lot-of-fuss-about-nothing-fire, in which no one even got hurt. And, the realistic icing on the true-to-life cake, not one of Peggy's family asked her where she was going, or when she'd be back.

EastEnders - it never lets you down (as long as you don't expect it to be better than Hollyoaks).


From the Daily Mirror

----------

megan999 (23-09-2010), Siobhan (20-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I like Barbara Windsor and she'll always be Queen of the Vic to me.  Saying Angie is Queen of the Vic is living in the past.

As for saying she's lying by saying she was going to be Archie's killer, that's an unwarranted thing to say without evidence.  Barbara gets lots of accolades - it doesn't mean that she asks for them.  The cast and crew obviously love her, going by her recent send-off and the documentary that followed.  They wouldn't do so if she was the attention-seeker some people here make her out to be.  It may be that she often collects the awards for EE because she's put forward to do so by the rest of the cast and crew, who probably don't want to do it themselves.

Referring to the above article, Peggy didn't leave for no reason.  Didn't they notice that the love of Peggy's life, the Queen Vic, had burnt down?

----------

alan45 (18-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

> Referring to the above article, Peggy didn't leave for no reason.  Didn't they notice that the love of Peggy's life, the Queen Vic, had burnt down?


The Queen Vic will be rebuilt so not really a reason to leave. What about her precious FAIRMILLEEEE. Surely they would be a reason to stay. After all shes the one who always talked about how precious FAIRMILEE is.

IMHO the poor reason for Peggy leaving is that the luvvies at the BBC want to keep the door open for her possible return which doubtless she will when the work dries up.

Have to disagree with you about her being Queen of the Vic. For me it will always be Angie.

----------


## Siobhan

Dazzle.. I have to agree with Alan.. Angie will always be Queen of the vic for me and if that is living in the past so be it... Den and Angie were the best Vic owners in the history of EE... There is just some places you associate with people.. like Bet Lynch in the Rovers... Alan Turner in the woolpack.. they just fit!!

----------


## Dazzle

> Dazzle.. I have to agree with Alan.. Angie will always be Queen of the vic for me and if that is living in the past so be it...


I didn't mean anything by it, Siobhan.  I like Barbara Windsor and just get irked at seeing her put down on these boards all the time.  At least now she's gone, Alan'll have to find another target.  I don't mind Kym Marsh bashing, since I happen to agree with that  :Smile:

----------

alan45 (20-09-2010), Siobhan (20-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

> I didn't mean anything by it, Siobhan.  I like Barbara Windsor and just get irked at seeing her put down on these boards all the time.  At least now she's gone, Alan'll have to find another target.  I don't mind Kym Marsh bashing, since I happen to agree with that


Different horses for different courses. 

There are plenty of useless actors in all three soaps to keep me occupied.

Glad we agree about Kym Marsh though  :Smile:  :Angel:

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2010)

----------


## Siobhan

> I didn't mean anything by it, Siobhan.  I like Barbara Windsor and just get irked at seeing her put down on these boards all the time.  At least now she's gone, Alan'll have to find another target.  I don't mind Kym Marsh bashing, since I happen to agree with that


I know you didn't.. I like Peggy too, everyone will remember her catch phrases but she annoyed me so much with the "family" thing or "you're a mitchell".. but only when it suited her... She didn't give a toss about Billy until she needed something from him... and as Alan said.. for something that meant so much to her (the vic and her family) she walked about from both of them without a bother.... I always found Peggy as a character so hypocritical. I don't rate Barbara windsor as a good actress either.. she is average but she does hold a high opinion of her self...

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2010)

----------


## Buster99

I liked Peggy when she first appeared played barbara windsor.  She gradually particuarly towards the end started to become obsessed about the Queen Vic and having it back.  Her character flaws were highlighted by Phil and for years had controlled her children and her grand children-I still believe peggy has gone to live with Grant or hopfully gone to start a life of her own and not live through her children/grandchildren.  Barbara Windsor had taken upon herslef to become the face of Eastenders and rubbed Adam Woodyat and Wendy Richards RIP in it when they should have been acepting it/them as they were/are the longest serving cast member,  I don't remember Adam/Wendy going up and saying a speech even EE won best soap.  I remember watching her WDYTYA and she did come accross as a bit of a snob

----------

Siobhan (20-09-2010)

----------


## parkerman

I saw Babs in a Bingo advert this afternoon. Oh dear!!!

----------

alan45 (20-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

> I saw Babs in a Bingo advert this afternoon. Oh dear!!!


Something which shouldnt strain her limited abilities.

----------


## parkerman

> Something which shouldnt strain her limited abilities.


Actually I think it did....

----------


## alan45

""come on boys show us your balls ""

Cue dirty laugh

Yes I think you are correct Parkerman. This was beyond her limited talent. Oh how the 'mighty' have fallen. From self appointed queen of the Vic to sad old Bingo Queen

----------


## Chloe O'brien

next she will be on Celebrity Total Wipeout.  Can you imagine her bouncing off those big red balls.  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> next she will be on Celebrity Total Wipeout.  Can you imagine her bouncing off those big red balls.


 :Lol:  I have laughed so hard I spit my tea on my laptop... she wouldn't go over them cause she is so little, it will just be her on the 1st one bouncing for an hour

----------


## parkerman

Oh dear, I hadn't though of it before, but I suppose we can expect to see her ladyship turn up on Strictly Come Dancing, Strictly Come Dancing on Ice, I'm a Celebrity get me out of here...etc. etc. now.

Anyway, in case any of you don't read the Radio Times, I thought I'd reproduce this letter sent in by Diane Westmoreland of Amble, Northumberland, and published today.:

"Woeful! That's the only way I can think of to describe the departure of the Queen of Walford, Peggy Mitchell. the storyline with Christian, Syed and the Masoods was wonderful: tender, complex and well acted. But this was a sudden descent into caricature and the very worst sort of melodrama.
"The inferno episode was utterly unconvincing, with only Lacey Turner coming out of the smoke with any credibility.
"Still, at least the writers can no longer dish up that hackneyed old line, 'Get aht of my pub.'"

----------

alan45 (21-09-2010), Siobhan (21-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

> So, after months of hype, Peggy has finally left East-Enders.
> After weaving the storyline for most of the year, we were really intrigued to see how the writers would finish it - what clever twists and turns would they come up with to explain a woman whose raison d'etre is her "faaaaamily" naffing off when two of her kids needed her like never before? (Phil's a crack addict and Peggy only talked Sam out of having her baby adopted a few days before, promising she'd look after it.) Guess the reason they came up with? None. Peggy just left, nonsensically and at complete odds with everything we've learnt about her character over the last 15 years.
> 
> She took no money (the pile Roxie gave her was still on the kitchen table when she walked out) and no belongings, as she'd lost everything in a lot-of-fuss-about-nothing-fire, in which no one even got hurt. And, the realistic icing on the true-to-life cake, not one of Peggy's family asked her where she was going, or when she'd be back.
> 
> EastEnders - it never lets you down (as long as you don't expect it to be better than Hollyoaks).
> 
> 
> From the Daily Mirror





> Oh dear, I hadn't though of it before, but I suppose we can expect to see her ladyship turn up on Strictly Come Dancing, Strictly Come Dancing on Ice, I'm a Celebrity get me out of here...etc. etc. now.
> 
> Anyway, in case any of you don't read the Radio Times, I thought I'd reproduce thsi letter sent in by Diane Westmoreland of Amble, Northumberland, and published today.:
> 
> "Woeful! That's the only way I can think of to describe the departure of the Queen of Walford, Peggy Mitchell. the storyline with Christian, Syed and the Masoods was wonderful: tender, complex and well acted. But this was a sudden descent into caricature and the very worst sort of melodrama.
> "The inferno episode was utterly unconvincing, with only Lacey Turner coming out of the smoke with any credibility.
> "Still, at least the writers can no longer dish up that hackneyed old line, 'Get aht of my pub.'"


Similar to what the Daily Mirror had to say

----------


## alan45

> I saw Babs in a Bingo advert this afternoon. Oh dear!!!




Here is the sad old Queen

----------

parkerman (22-09-2010), Siobhan (22-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

Barbara Windsor has opened up about her decision to leave EastEnders - saying she had stopped being "fun".

The actress, who left the soap after nearly 16 years, said it was time to leave when she couldn't leave the character of Peggy Mitchell at work.

She told the BBC: "One of the reason I made a decision to leave was because I wasn't leaving it outside. It's very important to go in your front room, have a recce about what you and your partner have done, and then you must forget about it... I'd stopped doing that."

She went on: "I was taking home Peggy. I'd become her and get through the front door and everything was about Peggy and everything was about EastEnders, and Sunday was spent learning. It just took over and I wasn't fun anymore."

Babs will be seen later this year as Fairy Bowbells in a panto of Dick Whittington at the Bristol Hippodrome.

Let's hope her fun side comes out for that!

----------


## parkerman

> Let's hope her fun side comes out for that!


I can't quite work out the logistics for the obvious joke here!  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> I can't quite work out the logistics for the obvious joke here!


I can but I dont want to get banned   :Banned:

----------


## Siobhan

> I can but I dont want to get banned


Well, Carry on Alan!!

----------


## alan45

Captions please

----------


## Siobhan

> Captions please


This week on EE, Peggy loses all her clothes in the Vic fire

----------


## Perdita

Anyone wanna Carry On with me?  I am an icon, you know!

----------


## parkerman

I don't remember this in Eastenders:

----------


## alan45

What a fantastic bit of acting. No wonder she has won so many awards and is a National Treasure

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Why she not got  an OBE for her services i just don't know.

----------


## Dazzle

"At least me 'eart's in the right place!"

or

Tart with a heart.

----------


## Siobhan

> I don't remember this in Eastenders:


Archie really let himself go

----------


## alan45

As landlady of the Queen Vic, Peggy Mitchell presided over Albert Square like a monarch, often making long important speeches.

Now Barbara Windsor has departed, Phil would have inherited the pub from his mum - if he hadn't burned it down.

Now Steve McFadden is worried he'll inherit the monologues, meaning he'll have lots of lines to learn.

Barbara told Inside Soap magazine: "I created a fast-talking character, and had so many long speeches to do. Steve McFadden is worried he'll get them instead now.

"I'll be happy not to learn all those b****y lines!"

But Babs doesn't want to completely forget about the soap.

She added: "I won't mind not having my head in my scripts every Sunday night, but I'll keep watching EastEnders, of course.

"I've already told everyone, 'You'd better keep up the good work, because I'll be at home keeping my eye on you all!'"

So, Peggy will still be ruling Albert Square in her own little way!


Surely it wont take the Beetroot man long to learn ''Gerrrouttttaaaamaaaaahhhppaaaaaaaaabbbbbbb

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Scott Maslen has admitted that Barbara Windsor's exit has left a "massive hole" in the soap's cast.That is probaly her big wig and huge ego

Speaking at the Inside Soap Awards, the Jack Branning star - who was crowned 'Sexiest Actor' - said: "For such a small little woman she packed a massive punch, in all ways.

"She is a legend, she's an icon." The man is clearly deluded

Windsor's Peggy Mitchell recently made her exit from the BBC soap, following The Queen Vic blaze and has now got a job advertising bingo on ITV where she is able to put her limited abilities to good use. She is particularly well suited to her line  ''Go on boys show us yer balls'' follwed by her trademark dirty laugh

----------


## moonstorm

Her advert makes me cringe and would put me off using that bingo site!

----------


## parkerman

From this week's Radio Times:

"Go on, admit it. In the great Queen Vic blaze, which caused consternation and coughing across Walford, were you disappointed no one perished? Did you feel cheated that Peggy wasn't cooked like a poussin, Sam wasn't incinerated, and silent Tracey didn't at least singe her split ends?

The fire, we were promised, would be a life-changing affair - and what could be more life changing than death? It was dramatic - poor Peggy! Barbecued Billy! Spluttering Stacey! - but did it live up to the hype? Or was it an example of what former Eastenders executive producer, Diederick Santer, calls "fake high-stakes mush", meaning a soap promising (corporeal or emotional) but ultimately delivering little?

Absolutely not, says current Eastenders boss Bryan Kirkwood. "We could have had body-bags dragged out of the Vic - we did think about it and, having let some actors go, there were opportunities there - but that would have had two major negative consequences.

Firstly, Phil would be a murderer again [following the tramp who was toasted when he torched the car lot in the early 1990s] and I've no desire to see him leave the show. Second, it would have meant Peggy leaving under a cloud, in effect scarpering from a murder inquiry, and we were keen on a poignant, truthful exit for her."

Setting aside whether Peggy scarpering from a murder inquiry is any worse than her absconding from an arson investigation, Kirkwood is aware of the perils of fake high stakes, but argues that the Vic fire worked because the audience has an emotional engagement with Peggy and Phil and the pub.

Hollyoaks producer, Paul Marquess, is sceptical. "Eastenders is very good at mythologising itself, but it was just a pub on fire. Most people I spoke to were disappointed because their expectations were so high - raised by the BBC's PR machine. It almost wasn't the programme's fault."

Over to you, alan....

----------

alan45 (29-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

Yet again the producers seem keen to pander to the Mitchell characters. Eastenders was never all about the Mitchells until the arrival of the Poison Dwarf. She made herself into a legend in her own mind. She thought she was Eastenders and that Albert Square should resolve round her and her criminal family. For once I agree with The Angel of Death Paul Marquess. The BBC hype machine promised so much but in the end delivered nothing other than yet another blaze in a run down east end pub. There will be no consequences for any of the Mitchell clan because the luvvies at Elstree are so concerned at keept The Poison Dwarf and Beetroot Man sweet so as they will return to this flagging soap.

What did the fire actually acheive. Well it allowed the Beeb to have an excuse to rebuild the Queen Vic at the Licence payers expense. It showed Peggy up for the shallow vacuous character she really is. All this bollocks about fairmily is as false as her candy floss like wigs.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How many times can an insurance policy pay out due to a fire in the pub.

----------


## Perdita

BARBARA Windsor will NEVER return to EastEnders - even though she stopped bosses from killing off Peggy Mitchell.

Babs had said that she'd like to return in 2012 - but has now ruled that out. She pleaded for her character not to die but has vowed that her time at the soap is over.

Veteran actress Babs, 73, said: "It was a bit selfish of me but I didn't want to be killed off.

"I am never going to go back but I like to think that she's still out there somewhere." Peggy left Albert Square after the Queen Vic burnt down.

And Babs said saying goodbye to Steve McFadden, who played her on-screen son Phil, was the hardest part of leaving the soap after 16 years.

The tearful star, being filmed for an upcoming instalment of ITV1's Piers Morgan's Life Stories, said: "It was so hard, we were all great friends. I love that show, and I miss the camaraderie." Her husband Scott Mitchell made her realise it was time to go. Babs said: "Scott said I wasn't switching off.

"I was Peggy 24 hours a day. It was taking over my life."

The actress, now preparing for panto, blasted modern celebs who moan about life in the spotlight. She said: "I can't stand new stars who don't like the public - I can't bear it."

*I thought she said earlier that she did not want to be killed off because she wants to come back in a couple of years?   Bet Alan will be upset *

----------

alan45 (30-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

> BARBARA Windsor will NEVER return to EastEnders - even though she stopped bosses from killing off Peggy Mitchell.


This is the best news I have heard about Deadenders

----------


## Dazzle

Thought I'd be disappointed to hear Peggy won't be back in EE, but it feels like her era is finished, so I'm fine about it.  I hope Barbara enjoys her semi-retirement.

----------


## sean slater

Yeh I know what u mean. I don't feel sad about her leaving. Not like I did with Bradley or Dennis. I think even Stacey, I dont really care anymore if she leaves. I used to love her, but her storyline is getting a bit repetitive now.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's been weeks since the poison dwarf departed the square and she's still milking her exit.  does she think that if she goes on about it for long enough EE will beg her to come back.

----------

alan45 (01-10-2010), Siobhan (01-10-2010)

----------


## alan45

> It's been weeks since the poison dwarf departed the square and she's still milking her exit.  does she think that if she goes on about it for long enough EE will beg her to come back.


The sad thing is that the luvvies in Elstree are so pathetic that if the dwarf wanted back they would pay her whatever she demanded and give her top billing just to up the viewing figures with this pathetic old crone

----------


## alan45

He she is showing just how talentless she is

----------


## sean slater

I dont think you can really say that she's talentless, I mean she had decades of acting experience behind her, and played a lot of different roles. But moving on from Eastenders is the right thing to do, cos feel that she's had enough storylines.

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2010)

----------


## alan45

What talent does it take to play the dumb blonde in Carry On Films who has a dirty laugh and always loses her bra

The only time when she had to act was when she allegedly perjured herself to keep her lover Ronnie Knight out of jail

----------


## Dazzle

> I dont think you can really say that she's talentless


She was certainly very good at playing Peggy Mitchell in my eyes - the other stuff I neither know nor care about.

----------

alan45 (01-10-2010)

----------


## alan45

Stars collide: Barbara Windsor and Jessie Wallace in Eastenders
Carry On star Barbara Windsor, who last month left EastEnders after 16 years as Peggy Mitchell, is to reveal she had a blazing row with co-star Jessie Wallace. 
Barbara, 73, tells Piers Morgan on his ITV series Life Stories that she lost her temper because 39-year-old Jessie, who plays Kat Moon, kept her waiting.
‘Jessie Wallace was the first time I erupted. She was late, she was young. She’s not like that any more. I lost my temper,’ says Barbara in the show to be shown on Saturday.

‘It was silly and I burst into tears and ran up to the producer. I said I had been terrible and amateur.’ 
She says they have since made friends. ‘We liked each other a lot and she is such a good actress. But I told her not to be like that and arrive at the last minute. It was unprofessional.’
Barbara also reveals she has become teetotal to help her husband Scott Mitchell. ‘He had a terrible alcohol problem and I used to drink to try to match him,’ she says. ‘Scott has been eight years clean now and I have not drunk either.’


The actress discusses her love affairs, which included a fling with Bee Gee Maurice Gibb and an affair with late Manchester United footballer George Best, whom she describes as ‘beautiful’.
She also admits sleeping with notorious East End gangster Reggie Kray in the Sixties after having ‘too much to drink’.
Barbara has had four abortions and has previously said she never wanted children. But in this latest interview she admits: ‘I think I would have made a good mother. I would have been very strict.’



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz11IZfpWLp

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood has revealed the reasoning behind the decision not to kill off Walford legend Peggy Mitchell.

Last month, viewers saw Peggy bow out of Albert Square after she decided that her beloved family needed some independence at last.

In the lead-up to Barbara Windsor's departure from the role, rumours had suggested that Peggy would die in the Queen Vic fire, which was screened on the same week as her final scenes.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Kirkwood commented: "I was told just as I accepted the job that Barbara Windsor had decided to leave. That was bittersweet news to receive, so my first main decisions were about how Peggy would go, and who would take over the pub afterwards."

He continued: "We all discussed the idea of Peggy dying, but every time we talked about it, we were left with a bad taste in our mouths! It just didn't feel right at all. Barbara brings a unique flavour to what she does, and I think there's a real kind of investment in her as an actress.

"We wanted her to leave in a poignant and emotionally truthful fashion - and I wanted Peggy to be able to leave Albert Square with dignity."

----------


## parkerman

> "We wanted her to leave in a poignant and emotionally truthful fashion - and I wanted Peggy to be able to leave Albert Square with dignity."


Shame they didn't manage either then...

----------


## alan45

> Shame they didn't manage either then...


Its hard making a silk purse from a sows ear. Even a pig with lipstick.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Alan have you been buying the Daily Mail this week to get the free Carry on dvd's

----------


## Perdita

I am sure he haas got all the box sets already  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> Alan have you been buying the Daily Mail this week to get the free Carry on dvd's





> I am sure he haas got all the box sets already


In my childhood they were funny. Nowadays I prefer to put Dulux on the walls and watch it dry!!!

For my regular fix of the Poison Dwarf I just have to listen to her ridiculous bingo adverts

----------


## moonstorm

Alan - Please do not mention these b****y adverts, they are truly awful!

----------

alan45 (13-10-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Alan there is no need to feel embarassed about spending your days watching Babs. Your are among friends here and we all have our gulty pleasures.  :Lol:

----------

alan45 (13-10-2010)

----------


## alan45

> Alan - Please do not mention these b****y adverts, they are truly awful!


They really are appalling. And she is supposed to be a ''National Tweasure''

----------


## parkerman

I say, chaps, have a bit of respect. The beloved Barbara is the stepdaughter of my 1st cousin 1x removed. As you can see a close relative of mine....

----------

alan45 (13-10-2010), Siobhan (13-10-2010)

----------


## alan45

> I say, chaps, have a bit of respect. The beloved Barbara is the stepdaughter of my 1st cousin 1x removed. As you can see a close relative of mine....


And we all know you hold her in the same esteem as we do

----------


## parkerman

> And we all know you hold her in the same esteem as we do


Of course I do.  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Wow Parkerman I never knew you were related to Royalty.  Do we have to curtsy when your in the room  :Big Grin:

----------


## moonstorm

Oh does that mean we are now HRH Soapbaords  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> Wow Parkerman I never knew you were related to Royalty.  Do we have to curtsy when your in the room


Yes.




> Oh does that mean we are now HRH Soapbaords


Soapboard By Royal Appointment

----------


## moonstorm

Cor I'm posh at last!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

> Cor I'm posh at last!!


Thats it.. no more wearing you jammies to go to the shops.. you are too posh for that..

----------


## moonstorm

Ok Shiv, I'm not being funny but how did you know I did that??  The shop is only 2 mins from my house and on a Saturday morning I nip out to get the paper (and usually a bottle of Lucodaze!).  Oh well now I'm posh and I going to have to go fully dressed with make up on.  Oh the responsibilities of being posh  :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

I honestly did but there are girls over here that do it all the time.. they actually have day jammies specially for wearing out to the shops and stuff...

----------


## alan45

> Thats it.. no more wearing you jammies to go to the shops.. you are too posh for that..


But do remember in accordance with Queen Babs rules you must have a bra that pops off every 5 minutes

----------


## moonstorm

:Lol: Speacial jammies!! That sounds a bit sad!  Mine are just normal wee cheapies from Peacocks

----------


## parkerman

> But do remember in accordance with Queen Babs rules you must have a bra that pops off every 5 minutes


Hmmm...where do you live, moonstorm?  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> But do remember in accordance with Queen Babs rules you must have a bra that pops off every 5 minutes


Only every 5.. damn it.. I had mine set to every 2... (re-adjusting in accordance to our great Queen)

----------


## moonstorm

> Hmmm...where do you live, moonstorm?


In Gibraltar Parkerman.  It is a tiny wee place at the bottom end of the South of Spain.

Bra re-adjustment now done for every 5 mins.  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> In Gibraltar Parkerman.  It is a tiny wee place at the bottom end of the South of Spain.
> 
> Bra re-adjustment now done for every 5 mins.


Sorry, moonstorm, there's a better offer on the table from Siobhan. Every two minutes, eh?  :Cheer:

----------


## moonstorm

:Rotfl:  Tisk that Shiv has always been a bit forward!!

----------


## parkerman

> Tisk that Shiv has always been a bit forward!!


Let's hope so!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> But do remember in accordance with Queen Babs rules you must have a bra that pops off every 5 minutes


Talking about bra popping. I was at my Zumba class last week and the wire from my bra popped out from all the jiggiling about. Nearly had my eye out.

----------


## Siobhan

> Talking about bra popping. I was at my Zumba class last week and the wire from my bra popped out from all the jiggiling about. Nearly had my eye out.


I wish!! if I had boob I won't leave the house.. do you think Babs would donate some to me??

----------


## moonstorm

Ok, Ok, what on earth is a Zumba class???

----------


## Perdita

Get fit!!!  Super fit !!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Ok, Ok, what on earth is a Zumba class???


Mooney you're having a laugh. You don't know what Zumba is?  It's like Salsa but it's a non-vocal class.  The instructor doesn't give instructions you just have to watch what she's doing and try and keep up. Its fast and you shake what your mother gave you.

----------


## moonstorm

Well it obviously involves a lot of jumping up and down by the sounds of it  :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> Mooney you're having a laugh. You don't know what Zumba is?  It's like Salsa but it's a non-vocal class.  The instructor doesn't give instructions you just have to watch what she's doing and try and keep up. Its fast and you shake what your mother gave you.


 :Lol:  I was at salsa class and couldn't keep up even with instructions and would have no hope with this one.. I can only imagine how many bras bab will get through if she did this

----------


## alan45

> In Gibraltar Parkerman.  It is a tiny wee place at the bottom end of the South of Spain.
> 
> Bra re-adjustment now done for every 5 mins.


I've my flight to the Rock booked what about you Parkerman???

----------


## moonstorm

Your more than welcome boys but I think Shiv and Chloe need to come too!!  I will warn then at the airport  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'll come I'll even buy a green bikin and a blonde wigi especially.

----------


## Siobhan

> I'll come I'll even buy a green bikin and a blonde wigi especially.


I will just go 70 style on my hair and develop the "trademark" laugh.. heck why even bother to bring a bikini, it is just going to fall off anyway

----------


## moonstorm

OMG, Gibraltar is never going to be the same again!

----------


## parkerman

I'm afraid I'm going to have to pass on this. I don't think my blood pressure will stand three of you with your bras popping off every 5 minutes.

Phew! I'm going for a lie down in a dark room.....

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor has described her colourful life as simply "the distance between two pear trees". 

Speaking at a ceremony in west London where she planted a pear tree, the former EastEnders star remembered a similar tree at her childhood home.

Barbara, 73, said: "I grew up in the East End in a two up-two down. The first bit of green I had was when were allocated a prefab house in Stoke Newington with a garden and it had a little pear tree.

"Ever since I was a little girl I always wanted to live here in Marylebone. The first tree I could have known was a pear tree and here I am all these years later, planting a pear tree in Marylebone. So life has been the distance between two pear trees."

Barbara arrived at the ceremony in the Lord Mayor of Westminster's chauffeured Rolls Royce, which had the registration plate WE1.

The tree was planted as part of a scheme by Westminster City Council, Westminster Tree Trust and the W1W Tree Planting Initiative to increase greenery in central London.

Barbara is due to star in a pantomime in Bristol this Christmas.

She said: "I wanted to do pantomime again because I got my first job doing panto in the Golders Green Hippodrome. I always got to say the line 'Here comes the Baron'. When I left EastEnders I wanted to do a bit of theatre and I wanted to be on the stage on Christmas Eve. And now I will be."

----------


## parkerman

> Barbara Windsor has described her colourful life as simply "the distance between two pear trees". 
> 
> Speaking at a ceremony in west London where she planted a pear tree, the former EastEnders star remembered a similar tree at her childhood home.
> 
> Barbara, 73, said: "I grew up in the East End in a two up-two down. The first bit of green I had was when were allocated a prefab house in Stoke Newington with a garden and it had a little pear tree.
> 
> "Ever since I was a little girl I always wanted to live here in Marylebone. The first tree I could have known was a pear tree and here I am all these years later, planting a pear tree in Marylebone. So life has been the distance between two pear trees."


And she's traded on her pair ever since...

----------

alan45 (04-11-2010)

----------


## alan45

> And she's traded on her pair ever since...


and still playing a sad old Queen

----------


## alan45

Veteran actress Barbara Windsor has been honoured for her outstanding contribution to showbusiness.

The former Cary On star, who played Peggy Mitchell in the BBC One soap for 16 years, received the prize at the Variety Club Showbiz Awards.

TV talent show The X Factor won the best entertainment trophy, beating Strictly Come Dancing.

The ceremony, which was hosted by Justin Lee Collins, took place at London's Grosvenor House Hotel.

There were also trophies for dance troupe Diversity, who found fame on Britain's Got Talent.

They took home the inspirational young talent award ahead of Doctor Who star Matt Smith.

The star-studded event also saw two generations of the same family collecting trophies when Ray Winstone won film actor of the year and his daughter Jaime collected the outstanding British film award for Made In Dagenham.

Chart act N-Dubz won the recording artist of the year title, and Sheridan Smith was given the musical theatre award for her starring role in hit West End musical Legally Blonde.

Singer Russell Watson, who is on the comeback trail after a life-threatening brain tumour, picked up the classical prize.

The comedy prize went to the E4 series The Inbetweeners.

----------


## parkerman

> The comedy prize went to the E4 series The Inbetweeners.


It should have gone to the Variety Club themselves for giving Barbara Windsor a prize " for her outstanding contribution to showbusiness."

----------

alan45 (15-11-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders actress Barbara Windsor has admitted that she misses the team spirit that came with being part of the soap's ensemble cast.

Windsor made the decision to leave EastEnders earlier this year after playing matriarch Peggy Mitchell for 16 years, and her final scenes on the show aired in September.

The actress will next appear as part of the cast of pantomime Dick Whittington. She claims that the job has helped her move on from her days as a soap star.

"We started rehearsal on Monday and it was great, that camaraderie," Windsor told Holy Soap. "That's the only thing I've missed since I left EastEnders is that camaraderie."

Of her upcoming role playing Fairy Babs Bowbells, the actress said: "I'm nervous but a very excited nervous. I'm like a little girl."

Windsor makes her debut in Dick Whittington at the Bristol Hippodrome on December 11 and the show is scheduled to run until January 9.

----------


## alan45

> Former EastEnders actress Barbara Windsor has admitted that she misses the team spirit that came with being part of the soap's ensemble cast.
> 
> Windsor made the decision to leave EastEnders earlier this year after playing matriarch Peggy Mitchell for 16 years, and her final scenes on the show aired in September.
> 
> The actress will next appear as part of the cast of pantomime Dick Whittington. She claims that the job has helped her move on from her days as a soap star.
> 
> \"We started rehearsal on Monday and it was great, that camaraderie,\" Windsor told Holy Soap. \"That's the only thing I've missed since I left EastEnders is that camaraderie.\"
> 
> Of her upcoming role playing Fairy Babs Bowbells, the actress said: \"I'm nervous but a very excited nervous. I'm like a little girl.\"
> ...


Already posted  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ead-the-boards

----------


## alan45

Barbara Windsor has signed up to appear in Comedy Roast.

The Channel 4 show will see a host of celebrities pay tribute to the former EastEnders star with praise and comedic insults.

The lineup includes comedians such as Alan Carr, Sean Lock, Rich Hall and Paddy Kielty, while actors including Bernard Cribbins, Cheryl Fergison and Christopher Biggins will also take part.

Windsor will receive messages from stars who are unable to attend the event, including Michael Sheen, Leslie Phillips and the cast of EastEnders.

Previous Roast participants include Davina McCall, Bruce Forsyth, Chris Tarrant and Sharon Osbourne. Windsor's episode will air as part of Channel 4's Winter 2011 lineup.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders legend Barbara Windsor has vowed never to pull another pint in the Queen Vic ... because her character Peggy would hate its new look.
Babs, 73, who played the feisty landlady for 16 years until last year’s fire which led to the change, said: “It’s not my pub any more – it’s not the way it was.
“Peggy wouldn’t want to be in there and I wouldn’t want to be in there. All those green stripes and leopard-print stools? Peggy will never pull a pint in that pub the way it looks now.”
The Carry On legend said she was as busy as ever since *leaving the show in September – and nowhere near ready to *consider returning. And she thought her character would burn to death in the fire storyline.
Barbara said: “I would have been fine if they’d killed Peggy off. I never said, ‘Please keep Peggy alive.’ I’m eternally grateful for the show and what it’s done for me.
“But I genuinely thought I’d go up in flames at the Queen Vic. When I found out about the fire I thought, ‘Oh sh*t.’
“It was scary reading that script. But I didn’t think Peggy deserved to burn.
"Everything Peggy ever did she cocked up. The kids, the Vic and she b***ered up loads of lives. She knew she had to go and I love the fact that she’s out there somewhere.”
The star says she’s having the time of her life now she’s free from the gruelling filming schedules of the BBC1 soap.
She says her obsession with her *character started to interfere with her 10-year *marriage to Scott Mitchell, 47.
Barbara said: “Scott turned around to me one day and said, ‘Can I say something to you – whatever we talk about you bring it back to EastEnders.’ I was mortified. The Square was taking over my life.”

The star said her youthful looks are down to no longer being under the pressure of the soap.
She said: “Not being in *EastEnders has turned back my clock. I’ve not been touched up or had any surgery – cross my heart.”
Babs, who is playing Fairy *Bowbells in the panto Dick *Whittington in Bristol, revealed she has turned down many *requests to go on reality TV.
She said: “I was offered the jungle, then they *wanted me to do the Arctic and save polar bears and one *wanted to get me going down the Zambezi *River.”
Barbara is taking part in Pantomime season, sponsored by Robinsons. To book tickets to see Dick Whittington at the Bristol Hippodrome, visit www.firstfamilyentertainment.co.uk


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz17DFJSgG0

----------


## parkerman

> I've not been touched up


Oh well, there's a first time for everything...

----------


## alan45

Hilarious one liner from Paddy Kielty tonight on the Poison Dwarfs Roast on C4

It's a bit risquÃ© so dont read if easily offended

  Spoiler:     Barbara Windsor has had more criminals in her than the dock of the Old Bailey

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2011), Siobhan (10-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

TELLY legend Barbara Windsor has told how she used to HATE her famous boobs.  Former EastEnders star Babs, 74, says her first bra fitting as a young woman changed her life â and she is now making a drama about it. 

The 4ft 11in actress said of her 36C bust: "People will be shocked to learn that I wasn't always the confident, feisty blonde that I am today â and how two of my greatest assets were the bane of my life." 

Babs will star in an episode of Sky1's Little Crackers, which features key moments in celebrities' lives. 

She said: "After more than 74 years on this planet, how do you choose one moment that changed your life? There have been so many." But Barbara, known for her bra mishaps in the Carry On films, added: "Little Crackers has given me a chance to reveal one of those moments." 

In the short dramatised film, to air at Christmas, a young Barbara, played by newcomer Samantha White, attends the bra fitting after becoming embarrassed by her developing figure. 

Made in Dagenham's Sally Hawkins will play her mum, and Barbara has a cameo role as the kindly lingerie fitter. 

Other celebrities due to appear in the second series of Little Crackers include comic Harry Hill, actress Sheridan Smith and Loose Women star Sally Lindsay.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-my-boobs.html

----------


## parkerman

> TELLY legend Barbara Windsor


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

alan45 (13-10-2011)

----------


## alan45

> TELLY Legend Barbara Windsor


The woman is a legend







IN HER OWN MIND


I don't know why she is complaining about her bosom.  It got her plenty of work because as sure as he'll it wasn't for her acting abilities

----------


## Perdita

Ex-EastEnders star Barbara Windsor has admitted that she misses her former colleagues.

The actress, who left her iconic role as Peggy Mitchell last year, said that the cast and crew are the only aspect of the BBC One soap she misses.

"I miss the camaraderie and my mates. I loved coming into work and seeing everyone, the wardrobe and make-up people and runners. I miss that. That's about it," she told Metro.

Asked if she would ever return to the show, Windsor replied: "I don't know. I don't think so at the moment. She just went off, didn't she? I worried about leaving EastEnders but I've been very busy this year. I don't want to give the business up - it's looking bright."

Speaking of her proudest career moment, she added: "Being part of two great British institutions - Carry On and EastEnders - and to still be working."

She previously confessed that retiring from the world of soap had driven her mad.

Windsor recently said that she is "devastated" over Pam St Clement's departure from EastEnders, adding that she will be "sorely missed".

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2011)

----------


## alan45

Obviously her toy boy lover doesn't keep her busy enough

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Barbara Windsor has refused to rule out a return to the long-running soap.

The 74-year-old actress played Peggy Mitchell - the rambunctious owner of the Queen Vic - for 16 years, leaving the programme almost two years ago.

Appearing on an upcoming episode of The Rob Brydon Show, the comedian asked Windsor whether she would ever consider returning to Albert Square, to which she replied: "Never say never."

Windsor joined the soap full-time in 1994, and was presented with the Lifetime Achievement Award at the British Soap Awards in 2010.

The former Carry On star has already returned to the soap once, after a debilitating case of the Epstein-Barr virus forced her to take a two-year sabbatical in 2003.

Windsor departed the soap again in 2010, as Peggy left Walford after her son Phil - who was addicted to heroin at the time - burnt down the Queen Vic in an act of revenge.

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Barbara Windsor has refused to rule out a return to the long-running soap.

The 74-year-old actress played Peggy Mitchell - the rambunctious owner of the Queen Vic - for 16 years, leaving the programme almost two years ago.

Appearing on an upcoming episode of The Rob Brydon Show, the comedian asked Windsor whether she would ever consider returning to Albert Square, to which she replied: "Never say never."

Windsor joined the soap full-time in 1994, and was presented with the Lifetime Achievement Award at the British Soap Awards in 2010.

The former Carry On star has already returned to the soap once, after a debilitating case of the Epstein-Barr virus forced her to take a two-year sabbatical in 2003.

Windsor departed the soap again in 2010, as Peggy left Walford after her son Phil - who was addicted to heroin at the time - burnt down the Queen Vic in an act of revenge.

----------


## Siobhan

Oh Alan will be happy

----------


## alan45

> Oh Alan will be happy


Absolutely delighted that this sad old crone wants to return to Deadenders. Just gives me another reason not to watch it.,  The return of miss Piggy and her black leather jacket as wel as the bright orange Kat were reason enough

----------


## alan45

.....

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh Lord No.  Actually I'm not surprised she hasn't ruled out a return I'm more surprised it's taken her this long to admit she wants to back. Now we will have to suffer her and Mr Beetroot endless pleas to bring back Grunt again

----------


## flappinfanny

i dont think we need babs back, ee is doing just fine.  we have a new matricach in the form of the wonderful ann mitchell.

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor has spoken of her discontent at the standards of punctuality on EastEnders.

Shona McGarty, who plays Walford's Whitney Dean, was recently given a four-week suspension from the BBC soap for "persistently being late".

Albert Square legend Windsor, who quit her famous role as Peggy Mitchell in late 2010, also commented upon an old feud with former co-star Jessie Wallace (Kat Slater) over timekeeping.

Windsor told The Mirror: "It's common knowledge I fell out with Jessie because she was late sometimes. I am sure she has changed now. The business has changed though.

"June Brown, who plays Dot Cotton, says I should provide a masterclass to those starting out.

"Punctuality is important to me. You have to be early and dressed. There were no jeans in my day. When I started off, if you were late you got a ticking off. Then you got a fine and then you were out."

The 74-year-old Carry On star added: "Everybody was late or everybody was talking on their mobiles. I don't like that but the governors are not so strict now. It's a generational thing. It was difficult.

"It was not their fault as it starts at the top. If they are not taught it then it is not there. A lot of the young stars have not had to work their way up."

----------


## Perdita

duplicate post   :Sad:

----------


## Glen1

What the hell has EE punctuality got to do with Barabara Windsor ,none of her business should keep her nose out. She left the show and that's it, and all about it .So remove your snout out of the trough. EE won't get its long needed revival by you coming back, so byyyyyye.

----------

alan45 (16-07-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Barbara Windsor has spoken of her discontent at the standards of punctuality on EastEnders.
> 
> 
> 
> "Punctuality is important to me. You have to be early and *dressed.* There were no jeans in my day.


Getting dressed never bothered her before

----------

Glen1 (16-07-2012)

----------


## Glen1

Triple lol, Alan.

----------

alan45 (16-07-2012)

----------


## alan45

The actress left the BBC soap as Peggy Mitchell in September 2010, after first appearing in 1991.


She explained that she decided to leave the soap as she had begun "taking it home" too often, making home life difficult for her husband Scott Mitchell.

"I am steady, I know the business – I have been in it 63 years. I enjoy it, I like the public very much," she told The Mirror.

"I never take it home with me. Then one day my husband sat me down and he said, 'You know, Barbara, you are bringing it through the front door. Everything is Peggy this, EastEnders that. You are not switching off at all'.

"He said we didn't go anywhere, we didn't go to the movies or the theatre. So when they gave me that Saturday that was the thing that did it.

"It meant come Sunday I was learning my lines again. You hit an age when you have to study that bit harder – unless you are June Brown who, at 84, can pick it up and learn it in a second. But that did it."

Windsor stated that she didn't want her soap role to ruin her marriage, and that she is happy that she made the right decision.

"I don't want to kill what we have. He is much younger than me and it's not fair to him. I am very lucky, we have been together for over 20 years now and I thought, 'That's it'.

"That's when I decided to go. Hard it was, but I have been really happy since I left and we have had a great life. And now I can get away when we want. 

"Me and Scott have had a lot more quality time together and we have had more *holidays. When I got a holiday on EastEnders I would be taking a script with me. I couldn't relax and leave it behind."

She added: "I am not like my image, I take my work so seriously. Everyone thinks I just bounce in but I study and everything has to be just right.

"I check all my props, *everything. Acting is something I love. I have done it since I was 13 but it had completely taken over my life absolutely."

----------


## alan45

The actress left the BBC soap as Peggy Mitchell in September 2010, after first appearing in 1991.


She explained that she decided to leave the soap as she had begun "taking it home" too often, making home life difficult for her husband Scott Mitchell.

"I am steady, I know the business â I have been in it 63 years. I enjoy it, I like the public very much," she told The Mirror.

"I never take it home with me. Then one day my husband sat me down and he said, 'You know, Barbara, you are bringing it through the front door. Everything is Peggy this, EastEnders that. You are not switching off at all'.

"He said we didn't go anywhere, we didn't go to the movies or the theatre. So when they gave me that Saturday that was the thing that did it.

"It meant come Sunday I was learning my lines again. You hit an age when you have to study that bit harder â unless you are June Brown who, at 84, can pick it up and learn it in a second. But that did it."

Windsor stated that she didn't want her soap role to ruin her marriage, and that she is happy that she made the right decision.

"I don't want to kill what we have. He is much younger than me and it's not fair to him. I am very lucky, we have been together for over 20 years now and I thought, 'That's it'.

"That's when I decided to go. Hard it was, but I have been really happy since I left and we have had a great life. And now I can get away when we want. 

"Me and Scott have had a lot more quality time together and we have had more *holidays. When I got a holiday on EastEnders I would be taking a script with me. I couldn't relax and leave it behind."

She added: "I am not like my image, I take my work so seriously. Everyone thinks I just bounce in but I study and everything has to be just right.

"I check all my props, *everything. Acting is something I love. I have done it since I was 13 but it had completely taken over my life absolutely."

----------

Glen1 (07-09-2012)

----------


## Glen1

That Barbara comes as a great relief to you, your husband , me, and quite a few EE viewers I guess!!!!

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Barbara Windsor has said that the soap's bosses want her back.

The actress appeared on ITV's This Morning today (April 24) and revealed that she is "tempted" to reprise her role as Peggy Mitchell after being approached by the show's producers.

Windsor left EastEnders in 2010, explaining that she wanted to spend more time with her husband Scott Mitchell.

However, speaking today, the 75-year-old confessed: "I miss EastEnders, I absolutely do. I loved it, but I was exhausted when I left - absolutely exhausted. 

"They asked me to go back recently. They've asked a couple of times for me to go back, but I then think about it and I don't sleep." 

Asked whether she wasn't tempted by the offer, Windsor continued: "I am, that's the point - I am tempted. But Scott says, 'You have to really think about it'. Towards the end, I was so exhausted and not sleeping at night, and waking up and looking at the script. 

"It became too much part of my life. If you're like me, I take every single job like it's my last time. If I'm called in at 6.30am, I'm in at 6am. It's my own fault.

"Fortunately I see Steve McFadden, I see June [Brown] and I see Pam St Clement a lot, so I do see them. I've been down to a couple of parties, but I'm not going to go to any more because I get that feeling when I come back."

She concluded: "It was just that when they asked me to go back, I got all very excited and then - as I say - I started waking up in the night. I'm not quite ready for it, but I love the show and I wish it all the best always."

Windsor's final EastEnders scenes aired in September 2010, as Peggy bowed out from Walford following a huge fire at the Queen Vic.

----------

Glen1 (24-04-2013), tammyy2j (24-04-2013)

----------


## Glen1

Hells Bells , WHY ? What on earth are the producers thinking about ?

----------

Brucie (24-04-2013), Siobhan (25-04-2013)

----------


## alan45

To boost the ratings. Hard as it may be to believe but some people like this sad old crone

----------

Brucie (24-04-2013), Glen1 (24-04-2013), Siobhan (25-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who could she fight with now as Pat is dead, Cora perhaps?

I expect she wont like Phil being with Sharon

----------


## Brucie

Someone ought to remind them that two wrongs don't make a right. Bringing Letitia Dean back was their worst idea ever - now it looks like they want to double up on that calamity.

----------

lizann (24-04-2013), parkerman (25-04-2013), Siobhan (25-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Someone ought to remind them that two wrongs don't make a right. Bringing Letitia Dean back was their worst idea ever - now it looks like they want to double up on that calamity.


i agree nothing wrong with introducing good new interesting characters, ava, dexter , aj and cora have been good 

i like to see alice and joey's mother

----------


## lizann

> Someone ought to remind them that two wrongs don't make a right. Bringing Letitia Dean back was their worst idea ever - now it looks like they want to double up on that calamity.


i agree nothing wrong with introducing good new interesting characters, ava, dexter , aj and cora have been good 

i like to see alice and joey's mother

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Barbara Windsor has hinted that she still doesn't feel ready to make a return as Peggy Mitchell.

Back in April, Windsor revealed that the show's bosses had asked her back, but added that she was reluctant to agree because of the long filming hours involved.

In a new interview with PA, the 75-year-old admitted that she doesn't miss the "grind" of working at EastEnders.

Windsor explained: "I do a bit of everything. I don't have EastEnders, that was three years ago. So I have my advert which I still do, Queen of Bingo, I do lots of my charity work - lots of different things.

"I don't want the grind."

She added: "[EastEnders is] great, I love it - but it is full on."

EastEnders chiefs are currently looking to bring back familiar faces as Samantha Womack is returning as Ronnie Mitchell and Michael French has been widely rumoured to reprise his role as David Wicks.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders bosses have announced that Barbara Windsor is returning to the soap for a special episode.

The actress will be back on screen as Peggy Mitchell in the autumn as part of a new storyline for her on-screen son Phil (Steve McFadden).

When Peggy learns that Phil needs her help, she acts true to form and decides to put family first by returning to Walford.

Speaking of her comeback, Windsor commented: "It is no secret how much I have always loved EastEnders and Peggy Mitchell, and by the number of times I'm constantly stopped by the great British public and asked either 'When are you coming back?' or 'Please say, get out of my pub', it seems they have too. 

"It may only be a short visit, but it's a family matter and as Peggy always said, 'It's all about family'."

EastEnders' executive producer Lorraine Newman added: "We're delighted to announce Barbara's return for a very special episode. Peggy's surprise visit is a wonderful treat for our fans, as well as the cast and crew here on EastEnders. It's great to welcome her home."

Show chiefs have promised that Peggy's brief return is part of a "huge autumn" for EastEnders which will see the Mitchell family take centre stage.

With Samantha Womack reprising her role as Ronnie, Roxy planning her wedding to Alfie Moon and Phil set to find himself in trouble once more, the Mitchells have some extremely dramatic storylines on the way.

Windsor bowed out from EastEnders in 2010 after 15 years with the show. Her exit storyline saw Peggy leave Walford after realising that it was the only way Phil would ever sort out his life. 

Peggy has since been living in Portugal but has seen Phil while on a brief holiday to Cornwall.

----------

Glen1 (09-07-2013), tammyy2j (09-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Pity she couldn't return for Pat's funeral or Ben's trial

----------


## alan45

> Pity she couldn't return for Pat's funeral or Ben's trial


Pity she couldnt return for her own funeral

----------


## alan45

> Pity she couldn't return for Pat's funeral or Ben's trial


Pity she couldnt return for her own funeral

----------

parkerman (09-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Pity she couldnt return for her own funeral


Ah Alan don't lie you are happy she is coming back aren't you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (09-07-2013)

----------


## Glen1

Must remember to record this episode, fast forward then when the old bat appears.

----------


## parkerman

> Peggy's brief return is part of a "huge autumn" for EastEnders which will see the Mitchell family take centre stage.


Groan.  :Wal2l:

----------


## alan45

PHIL Mitchell ends up in a coma after a Â£1million car crash stunt to boost EastEndersâ flagging ratings. 
The dramatic scenes will see Albert Square bad boy Phil thrown through a windscreen and left fighting for his life. 

The soapâs bosses have forked out for a helicopter to fly in and airlift Phil â played by Steve McFadden â to hospital. 

They will also film from the chopper â giving viewers a stunning birdâs eye view of the carnage. 

Phil and new character Carl White crash into a lorry on their way to do a dodgy deal. 

Peggy Mitchell, played by Barbara Windsor, will return to the show to visit Phil in his hospital bed. 

A show source said: âThis is going to be the most dramatic and the most expensive stunt in EastEndersâ history. 

âNo expense has been spared and show bosses are determined to make sure it is the most talked about TV moment of the year. 

âCarl gets distracted from the road and swerves into the path of a lorry, resulting in a huge smash. 

âPhil flies through the windscreen on to the road, leaving him with terrible injuries. 

âA rescue helicopter airlifts him to hospital, filming all the while. 

âHe ends up in a coma, on life support, fighting for his life. 

âPeggy then comes back to see Phil in hospital for a one-off special appearance.â 

The stunt is a bid to win back viewers who have deserted the 29-year-old BBC show since the start of the year. 

Just 5.2million viewers tuned in to one episode two months ago â 2.3million fewer than Emmerdale attracted on the same night. 

The source added: âEastEnders has been going through a bad time as far as ratings go. These days itâs regularly the third most watched soap, way off Corrie and even behind Emmerdale.â 

The crash will happen this autumn and bosses are hoping it will come around the same time as Samantha Womack (as Ronnie Mitchell) and Michael French (David Wicks) return to the show. 

But frustratingly for EastEnders, Coronation Street is running a similar story which will see David Platt and Nick Tilsley hospitalised after a horror road crash. 

The cliffhanger episodes will be shown in August, before Philâs smash. 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz2Yhn8JjHq

----------

Brucie (11-07-2013), megan999 (11-07-2013)

----------


## Brucie

And yet within a couple of weeks no doubt Phil will be fully restored and un-bruised and unscratched.

----------

Perdita (11-07-2013), tammyy2j (09-09-2013)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders bosses have released new pictures previewing Peggy Mitchell's return.

As previously announced, Peggy (Barbara Windsor) will return for a one-off episode which will focus on her trying to get her son Phil back on track. 

Viewers saw Phil Mitchell end up in a critical condition last week after he was involved in a terrible car crash caused by Carl White's erratic driving.

In the aftermath of the accident, Phil will face a tough time as his injuries leave him feeling vulnerable and weak.


Â© BBC
Peggy tries to help Phil.



Â© BBC
Peggy speaks to Phil.


Reminiscent of her very first episode, former landlady Peggy will return to visit Phil in hospital. 

Peggy's mission is to get her son to pull himself together, get back to his family and protecting his businesses from Carl, but will she succeed?


Â© BBC



Â© BBC
Peggy returns to visit Phil.



Â© BBC
Peggy tries to talk sense into Phil.


EastEnders airs Peggy's return on Friday, September 20 at 8pm on BBC One.

Wonder how much the BBC are paying this woman to come back to prop up their ailing soap

----------


## alan45

EastEnders bosses have released new pictures previewing Peggy Mitchell's return.

As previously announced, Peggy (Barbara Windsor) will return for a one-off episode which will focus on her trying to get her son Phil back on track. 

Viewers saw Phil Mitchell end up in a critical condition last week after he was involved in a terrible car crash caused by Carl White's erratic driving.

In the aftermath of the accident, Phil will face a tough time as his injuries leave him feeling vulnerable and weak.


Â© BBC
Peggy tries to help Phil.



Â© BBC
Peggy speaks to Phil.


Reminiscent of her very first episode, former landlady Peggy will return to visit Phil in hospital. 

Peggy's mission is to get her son to pull himself together, get back to his family and protecting his businesses from Carl, but will she succeed?


Â© BBC



Â© BBC
Peggy returns to visit Phil.



Â© BBC
Peggy tries to talk sense into Phil.


EastEnders airs Peggy's return on Friday, September 20 at 8pm on BBC One.

Wonder how much the BBC are paying this woman to come back to prop up their ailing soap

----------


## Perdita

More good news for Alan   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 


EastEnders star Barbara Windsor has revealed that she is tempted to return to the show on a regular basis.

The actress, who will make a one-off return as Peggy Mitchell next week, has said that she will not rule out another full-time stint on the soap.

Windsor said to The Sun: "Of course it has tempted me but who knows what the future holds? To be a part of such a great British institution is an honour.

"Going back was exactly the same as I had felt 19 years ago. I felt sick with nerves. I was the new girl again.

"I was absolutely overwhelmed to see all those familiar, friendly faces again. EastEnders will always be so very special to me."

Windsor has also heaped praise onto her co-star Steve McFadden, who plays Peggy's son Phil. 

Windsor said: "Steve was the reason I had no hesitation in returning to the show for this storyline. It's no secret how close we are in our personal life. 

"My admiration for him as an actor is way up there with the best."

Windsor added: "Since I left, I have been asked to go back on various occasions. When Phillip Schofield asked me on This Morning earlier this year if I had been tempted to return, I said, 'Many times' - but I was not sure that the time or storyline was right at that time.

"I was then told of the current storyline with Phil having been involved in a bad accident and he had given up on life.

"It seemed right to me that Peggy was the only person who could go back and give him a much-needed kick up the backside."

EastEnders airs Peggy's return on Friday, September 20 on BBC One.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'd prefer Grant back

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Steve McFadden has admitted that he is "torn" over whether his on-screen mother Barbara Windsor should make a full-time return to the soap.

Windsor bowed out as Peggy Mitchell in 2010 to spend more time with her family, but she reprised the role for one episode earlier this year and has refused to rule out another future comeback.

Speaking to Soaplife, McFadden commented: "I loved Barbara being back in the show for that single episode, but I want what's best for her. She's a great friend and we're very close - more than work colleagues.

"But I'm kind of torn between what I want for her as a colleague and what's best for Barbara. Barbara's a huge influence in my life. She's taught me all sorts, like how to roll with the punches and be professional."

On the possibility of his on-screen brother Ross Kemp (Grant) returning, he continued: "I haven't heard from Ross for ages so I don't know if he wants to come back. There have been a few brothers since the Mitchell brothers, haven't there? I think it would strengthen the Mitchell family if Grant came back and therefore strengthen EastEnders.

"You need your established characters, like Phil and Ian who've been in the show for ages, and familiar faces to give it continuity - and even the Queen Vic is a sort of familiar face. But you need dynamic new characters too."

Discussing future hopes for his alter ego, McFadden said that he wants Phil to have a "big, white romantic wedding" next year.

He explained: "Remember when Frank Butcher married Pat in the Square? There was a massive street party and a horse and carriage? That's what I'd like for Phil! He's never done anything like that. He's in this love triangle at the moment - torn between Sharon and Shirley."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2nkXOWMWn

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders legend Barbara Windsor has made a one-off return to the soap.

The actress reprised her iconic role as Peggy Mitchell in Thursday night's episode (September 25) in scenes which had been kept strictly under wraps ahead of transmission.

The scenes in question saw Peggy have a heated discussion with Ronnie (Samantha Womack) in Portugal, where she is currently living.

After receiving an invitation to her son Phil's upcoming wedding to Sharon Rickman, Peggy was livid at the prospect of Sharon becoming a Mitchell again.

Determined to interfere, Peggy soon put Ronnie under strict instruction to return to Walford and stop the ceremony from going ahead.

Speaking of her surprise return, Windsor commented: "Peggy just couldn't resist putting her oar in when it comes to Sharon, who she has never forgiven for breaking up her precious boys Phil and Grant! 

"The scenes are typical Peggy and it was great to play her kicking off again and of course working with the lovely Sam Womack as Ronnie. I hope it was a nice surprise for the EastEnders fans."

Friday's episode (September 26) will see Ronnie and Aunt Sal both arrive on Albert Square and make it clear to Phil that the whole family are against his marriage plans. However, with Phil also secretly doubting Sharon's loyalty, it remains to be seen whether their words will have any impact.

Peggy was last seen on screen in September 2013, when she visited Walford to see Phil in hospital after he was involved in a terrible car crash.

Windsor played the role on a regular basis between 1994 and 2010.

----------

maidmarian (26-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

her return was a letdown and not needed

----------

Perdita (26-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor will return to EastEnders next year for one of the show's 30th anniversary specials.

Windsor will be reprising her role as Peggy Mitchell for one episode as part of EastEnders' anniversary week.

Viewers last saw Peggy Mitchell make a surprise appearance in a September episode to express displeasure with son Phil's impending marriage to Sharon Watts.

"I am absolutely thrilled that Peggy has been included in the celebrations to mark the 30th anniversary of EastEnders," Windsor has said of her return to the programme. 

"What an incredible achievement for all the production, cast and crew, past and present."

EastEnders executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins added: "Barbara and Peggy are intrinsically linked with EastEnders and when we planned our explosive anniversary episodes, Peggy was the first name on our list of hoped-for returns. 

"Barbara has not only created one of EastEnders' most iconic characters but she's also hugely loved and missed by everyone here. We couldn't celebrate 30 years of EastEnders without Barbara Windsor."

Peggy pays a visit to Albert Square
Â© BBC

Windsor took on the role of Queen Vic landlady Peggy Mitchell in 1994, and went on to become one of the show's most popular stars.

The actress left EastEnders back in 2010.

EastEnders' anniversary festivities will also include a 30-minute live episode, in addition to live elements being integrated in other instalments across the week.

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2014), tammyy2j (08-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is shame she couldn't return for Pat's funeral

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2014), lizann (08-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

I think it's more a shame she's returning at all!

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it's more a shame she's returning at all!


I thought you'd feel that way lol.  :Big Grin: 

I've always liked Peggy but her last cameo was very panto, even though I found it quite enjoyable.  I hope she tones it down this time.

----------

parkerman (08-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

so does this mean phil and the mitchells will feature big time for the live episodes

----------


## Perdita

> so does this mean phil and the mitchells will feature big time for the live episodes


I imagine so as the Carters seem to have taken over as the main family on Albert Square ...

----------


## Perdita

> so does this mean phil and the mitchells will feature big time for the live episodes


I imagine so as the Carters seem to have taken over as the main family on Albert Square ...

----------


## tammyy2j

Isn't the reveal of Lucy's killer the big storyline for the live anniversary episodes

----------


## Glen1

> Isn't the reveal of Lucy's killer the big storyline for the live anniversary episodes


Supposed to be, but with Peggy Mitchell , rumours of Grant Mitchell returning for the anniversary and I expect Sharon in the spotlight (as always) I dread another Sharongate saga .. :Wal2l:  If the disclosure of Lucy Beales' killer is side lined, I for one will be exceptionally annoyed !

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014), parkerman (09-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Is Den returning for the anniversary? 

And don't say he's dead!  :Big Grin:  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014), maidmarian (09-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Den returning for the anniversary? 
> 
> And don't say he's dead!


You just made me nearly choke on my coffee with that comment!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is Den returning for the anniversary? 
> 
> And don't say he's dead!


And Dennis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

Unfortunately I have exceeded my thanks allowance, which is to be reinstated in 24 hrs   :Stick Out Tongue: . so Parkerman, Dazzle and tammy thanks for your useful comments... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014), parkerman (09-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Unfortunately I have exceeded my thanks allowance, which is to be reinstated in 24 hrs  . so Parkerman, Dazzle and tammy thanks for your useful comments...


You nearly had me believing you for a minute there...  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (09-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Is Den returning for the anniversary? 
> 
> And don't say he's dead!


Actually I had thought that -but Im very glad
YOU posted it. Thanks v much!!!

P.S. I DO know hes dead- but this is a soap.

I suppose he could appear in s dream/vision
to his Princess?

----------


## maidmarian

> Is Den returning for the anniversary? 
> 
> And don't say he's dead!


Actually I had thought that -but Im very glad
YOU posted it. Thanks v much!!!

P.S. I DO know hes dead- but this is a soap.

I suppose he could appear in s dream/vision
to his Princess?

----------


## parkerman

As far as Den's return is concerned I believe they are currently writing the scene where Sharon takes a shower.....

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014), maidmarian (09-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

As you felt a little unwell seeing her in seductive clothing, I better not post the pictures of her in the shower   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014)

----------


## Glen1

> You nearly had me believing you for a minute there...


Promise you , when I pressed the message thanks key a small notification came up that I had exceeded reputation allowance and to retry in 24hrs. Unbelievable I know but true . Bureaucracy is alive and well. Unless Peggy and Sharon have put a jinx on my laptop ... :Angel:

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I never new there is a reputation allowance   :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

No wonder I don't get as many thanks as I deserve. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2014), Glen1 (10-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> As far as Den's return is concerned I believe they are currently writing the scene where Sharon takes a shower.....





> As you felt a little unwell seeing her in seductive clothing, I better not post the pictures of her in the shower


You're both on fine form tonight...  :Rotfl:  




> Promise you , when I pressed the message thanks key a small notification came up that I had exceeded reputation allowance and to retry in 24hrs. Unbelievable I know but true . Bureaucracy is alive and well. Unless Peggy and Sharon have put a jinx on my laptop ...


 :EEK!: 




> I never new there is a reputation allowance


Nor me!  I think I need to get pressing the thank you button a lot more to investigate this...




> No wonder I don't get as many thanks as I deserve.


Me neither... *shakes head sadly*  :Sad:   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (10-12-2014), parkerman (09-12-2014), Perdita (09-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> As you felt a little unwell seeing her in seductive clothing, I better not post the pictures of her in the shower


 :Sick:

----------


## Glen1

> No wonder I don't get as many thanks as I deserve.


 I can't assist at the moment , until the ban ends. Probably get an electric shock for a second conviction.... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2014), parkerman (10-12-2014), Perdita (10-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

BARBARA Windsor has hinted an EastEnders comeback could be on the cards if Ross Kemp returns to Albert Square to play her son Grant Mitchell.

Ross, 51, recently reignited rumours he is set for a sensational return following Kathy Beale’s ratings-winning comeback from the dead.

Responding to a tweet from an EastEnders’ fan hoping executive producer Dominic TreadwellCollins could persuade him to reprise his role, Ross – who has previously ruled out returning – replied: “Never say never.”

Now Babs, 78, has also suggested having her screen sons Phil and Grant back in Albert Square along with Kathy, played by Gillian Taylforth, 60, would be too tempting to turn down.

Chatting at the Amy Winehouse Foundation dinner Barbara said: “I’m loving Gillian being back on EastEnders.

“Gillian is the best. She doesn’t look any different from when she left.

“I think it’s great for her and great for the show. She is a true EastEnders star.”

When asked if she would also be up for returning, Barbara added: “I did hear the rumour about Ross going back but who knows? It would obviously be a great storyline to have Peggy reunited with her boys. Never say never. It could happen.”

According to sources on set, show boss Dominic is determined to reunite EastEnders’ ultimate family The Mitchells.

Our insider said: “The Mitchells are arguably the most famous family on TV.

“They represent everything that EastEnders is about and have been involved in some of the soap’s biggest storylines. Dominic has achieved the almost impossible task of bringing Kathy Beale back from the dead – now he’s determined to bring back Grant and Peggy.

“He knows having Grant, Phil, Sharon, Kathy and Peggy all on screen together at the same time again would be TV gold.”

Ross joined EastEnders in 1990 before leaving in 1999. He rejoined for brief stints in 2005 and 2006.

Barbara joined in 1994 before leaving Walford in 2010.

Daily Star Sunday


_I am beginning to think Ross Kemp might just be back before long and if he is coming back, Peggy Mitchell will be shouting" Get Out Of My  Pub" again before long too  _

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2015), maidmarian (18-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> BARBARA Windsor has hinted an EastEnders comeback could be on the cards if Ross Kemp returns to Albert Square to play her son Grant Mitchell.
> 
> Ross, 51, recently reignited rumours he is set for a sensational return following Kathy Beale’s ratings-winning comeback from the dead.
> 
> Responding to a tweet from an EastEnders’ fan hoping executive producer Dominic TreadwellCollins could persuade him to reprise his role, Ross – who has previously ruled out returning – replied: “Never say never.”
> 
> Now Babs, 78, has also suggested having her screen sons Phil and Grant back in Albert Square along with Kathy, played by Gillian Taylforth, 60, would be too tempting to turn down.
> 
> Chatting at the Amy Winehouse Foundation dinner Barbara said: “I’m loving Gillian being back on EastEnders.
> ...


I'd love a Mitchell vs Gavin & Vincent showdown.

----------

Rear window (19-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

Alan will be pleased anyway. I bet he's already polishing up his blue balls in anticipation.

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2015), Glen1 (19-10-2015), maidmarian (19-10-2015), moonstorm (19-10-2015), Siobhan (19-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor is to be made a dame in the New Year's Honours list, according to reports.    :Bow: 

The much-loved actress will apparently be rewarded for her charity work, which has included her backing the Royal British Legion's Poppy Day appeal.

Windsor is already an MBE, and the Queen is believed to have expressed her delight that the star's name has been put forward for the Honours list.

The 78-year-old actress is best known for her appearances in the Carry On movies and as barmaid Peggy Mitchell in EastEnders.

She appeared in the BBC soap from 1994 to 2010 and reprised her role earlier this year to celebrate the show's 30th anniversary.

Windsor has also hinted that she would return to the Walford series - but only if her Mitchell boys were right there alongside her.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015), sarah c (28-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Alan will be delighted!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

alan45 (28-12-2015), Dazzle (27-12-2015), Kim (27-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

So she's jumping from an MBE, past OBE and CBE and straight to Dame? That is the way the awards work, right?

The cost of Peggy's returns just skyrocketed.

----------

alan45 (28-12-2015), Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> The cost of Peggy's returns just skyrocketed.


Not to mention her blue balls.

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), Rear window (28-12-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`ve always thought that she was a Dame already.
Everytime she`s on tv, my hubby asks "Is that Dame woman on tv again"?

 :Big Grin:

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), maidmarian (27-12-2015), parkerman (27-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Not to mention her blue balls.


Quite. I wonder who DTC will sack next to fund Peggy's next return? He doesn't seem to have given up on the idea of getting her and Ross Kemp.

----------

flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> ...the Queen is believed to have expressed her delight that the star's name has been put forward for the Honours list


Is it just me that finds this quite hard to believe?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (28-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Is it just me that finds this quite hard to believe?


No.- that will be at least 2 of us.!!
It doesnt say who or how many believe
thats what the Queens said -even if its 
just BW but she "believes"it - that could
be taken as true.

BW did get a lot of headlnes last month
giving non- poppy buyers/ wearers an
" earholing" .Perhaps some of the  remarks
were things HM would like to say but  protocol
doesnt allow.

Even though ( allegedly) the Queen.Mothers
favourite act was the Krankies - its still
a bit of a stretch to." Carry on Reigning"!!

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (27-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Is it just me that finds this quite hard to believe?


I'm afraid I find the whole lot of it nauseating . Best not to say anymore ,end up getting sued. Except that I totally support national awards going to ordinary citizens who have given of their time ,effort  for the benefit of others with little or no recognition.Those people I applaud... :Clap:

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), maidmarian (28-12-2015), Rear window (28-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Maybe the queen was delighted because Babs has the same surname.

----------

alan45 (28-12-2015), Dazzle (28-12-2015), flappinfanny (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), Kim (28-12-2015), TaintedLove (28-12-2015)

----------


## flappinfanny

> maybe the queen was delighted because babs has the same surname.


Thats funny.   :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015)

----------


## alan45

> Alan will be delighted!


I sure am.  She has such gravitas and is a wonderful actress.  Its well deserved.

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015), Rear window (28-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Indeed, Alan. https://www.statesidestills.com/prod...ing_52966l.jpgAnd let's not forget:

----------

Glen1 (28-12-2015)

----------


## alan45

Heres one I wrote earlier

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...728#post690728

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015), parkerman (28-12-2015)

----------


## alan45

Heres one I wrote earlier

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...728#post690728

----------

Glen1 (28-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm afraid I find the whole lot of it nauseating . Best not to say anymore ,end up getting sued. Except that I totally support national awards going to ordinary citizens who have given of their time ,effort  for the benefit of others with little or no recognition.Those people I applaud...


A lot of "celebs" get honours  for "services to
charity" which is fine if they have done something
outstanding! But higher rate taxpayers can
effectively give more to charities than a basic
rate taxpayer without it costing them more per
Â£ of donation under Gift Aid legislation.

Or even keep part of the "rebate" themselves.!

This is just to underline your point about
ordinary people who do a lot to fundraise 
for small local charities (very hard work)!

Not a dig at celebs/ wealthy people
or any person specifically!

----------

Glen1 (28-12-2015), Rear window (28-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> Heres one I wrote earlier
> 
> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...728#post690728


First time I've read that Alan ,can't stop laughing.  :Cheer: 
Deserved a double thanks.

----------


## parkerman

By the way, I hope I get invited to the daming ceremony as I am related to both Windsors.

The Queen is the niece of the wife of the 3rd cousin twice removed of the husband of the wife of the great grandson of the wife of my 1st cousin 5 times removed.

While Babs is the stepdaughter of my 1st cousin once removed.

So both pretty close really.

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), Perdita (28-12-2015), Rear window (28-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> By the way, I hope I get invited to the daming ceremony as I am related to both Windsors.
> 
> The Queen is the niece of the wife of the 3rd cousin twice removed of the husband of the wife of the great grandson of the wife of my 1st cousin 5 times removed.
> 
> While Babs is the stepdaughter of my 1st cousin once removed.
> 
> So both pretty close really.


 :Bow:  Royalty on SoapBoards  :Cheer:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2015), Glen1 (28-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> So she's jumping from an MBE, past OBE and CBE and straight to Dame? That is the way the awards work, right?
> 
> The cost of Peggy's returns just skyrocketed.


no OBE first then MBE (I think CBE after that???) then DBE which is the Damehood

----------


## lizann

is she back to be killed off

----------


## JessicaMad

Can't believe Peggy made an appearance only for that bombshell to be dropped  :Sad:

----------


## parkerman

> is she back to be killed off


 We can only hope....

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016), maidmarian (15-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016), Rear window (16-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> We can only hope....


http://www.soapsquawk.co.uk/12397-2/

----------

parkerman (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016), tammyy2j (16-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> We can only hope....


http://www.soapsquawk.co.uk/12397-2/

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> http://www.soapsquawk.co.uk/12397-2/


 :Cheer:  :Thumbsup:  :Cheer:

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

grant return seems inevitable

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016), maidmarian (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016), tammyy2j (16-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

One of EastEnders' most-loved characters is set to leave Albert Square for good, after it was revealed that Peggy Mitchell will make her final appearance on the soap in late spring.

Barbara Windsor's Peggy made a surprise return to the show last night (January 15), tragically revealing that the cancer she had previously beaten had returned.

EastEnders producers confirmed that the decision to leave the soap was made by Windsor last summer.

Discussing her exit, Windsor said: "Everyone knows I love EastEnders and that will never change. 

"Peggy is a character close to my heart but I made the decision a while ago that I need to say goodbye to Peggy once and for all as otherwise she will always be there, urging me to go back and that is something I need to shut the door on.

"After thinking long and hard about it, I realised that it is time for me and the audience to say our final farewells to the lady who I have loved for many years and I thought that whilst the guvnor, who I adore, is still in charge I want him to be the one to oversee it." 

She added: "I am grateful that Dominic has accepted my decision and together, since late last summer, we have been secretly plotting Peggy's last scenes."

Executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said: "Barbara is the real guvnor of EastEnders. 

"So when she told me her decision back in the summer, we both had a little cry before getting excited about how Peggy Mitchell, the matriarch to end all matriarchs could bid her final farewell to Albert Square.

"In Peggy Mitchell, Barbara has created one of the greatest ever characters on British television, someone who has become as synonymous with EastEnders as The Queen Vic itself. 

"So this is the end of an EastEnders era. But it is also an opportunity to send Peggy Mitchell out in style in what will be one of the most heartbreaking, uplifting and epic exits an EastEnders character has ever had."

He added: "We can't wait to have Barbara back at EastEnders, even if it is for the final time. The most professional of professionals on set and off, and a true friend, we have all been working harder than ever to make Barbara and Peggy Mitchell proud."

Windsor first appeared as Peggy Mitchell in EastEnders back in 1994.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2016), Glen1 (16-01-2016), tammyy2j (16-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

That's what I love about Babs, sorry, Dame Babs, so modest and so self-effacing.

----------

alan45 (25-03-2016), Glen1 (16-01-2016), maidmarian (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> "Peggy is a character close to my heart but I made the decision a while ago that I need to say goodbye to Peggy once and for all as otherwise she will always be there, urging me to go back and that is something I need to shut the door on.


Totally and absolutely the right decision your Dameship, I've already shut and bolted the door. :Thumbsup:  :Clap:  :Cheer:  :Bow:  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

better exit if bobby killed her

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016), maidmarian (16-01-2016), parkerman (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016), Rear window (16-01-2016), tammyy2j (16-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> better exit if bobby killed her


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016), maidmarian (16-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Aren't EE repeating stories again?  As I recall; didn't Pat Butcher die of cancer?

----------

lizann (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016), tammyy2j (16-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

After Barbara Windsor made a surprise return to EastEnders last night, fans have been calling for a full Mitchell reunion.

With Peggy revealing that her cancer had returned, fans want Ross Kemp and Daniella Westbrook to return as Grant and Sam to say goodbye for good.

However, fans will have to wait for Westbrook to get evicted from the Celebrity Big Brother house first. In fact, before she went into the house, Westbrook said that she fancies a role in Emmerdale.

In more optimistic news, Kemp has previously said he's open to a return to the square, so you never know who might turn up next.


_I can imagine both making a guest appearance attending PeggyÂ´s funeral, donÂ´t think they will be back long term though _ 

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...eggy-will-die/

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

kim 2nd one back as sam than no nose danny

----------


## tammyy2j

Has she already filmed her death exit?

I am not keen on a repeat of Pat's death 

I want to see Peggy clash with Claudette 

If she returning to live and die in Phil's house or the Vic?

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), Rear window (17-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I think she dies just as the Queen lowers her sword on her shoulder and says, "I now dub thee, Dame Peggy of Blue Balls."

----------

lizann (17-01-2016), maidmarian (17-01-2016), Rear window (17-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I know Peggy's not a well liked character here at SoapBoards, and I'll probably get some stick for saying this, but I've always enjoyed the character and am sad that she's being killed off. I think it has the potential to be an iconic storyline, especially if she can help Phil face his demons (in other words his father) once and for all. 

The problem is that Ms Windsor has never been much of an actress and the last couple of appearances she's made have been truly cringeworthy!  Maybe that's why she was almost mute in Friday's episode: DTC has decided to give Peggy as little dialogue as they can get away with?  :Big Grin: 

I wonder how often she'll appear on screen in the coming months?  I doubt Barbara will want to return full time.

----------

maidmarian (17-01-2016), tammyy2j (18-01-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Personally I liked Windsor, but then again by the time I started watching EE regular, she didn't have much screen time and she then left, so maybe I'm not the best one to judge.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016)

----------


## sarah c

I think this is a good exit and not a repeat of Pat Butcher.

Pat got ill with a very aggressive, late diagnosed cancer.

Babs had the breast cancer it was treated and we never heard about it again, which as a lot of us know, isn't what happens. There is always the worry it will return and you are always conscious of it

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), tammyy2j (18-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think this is a good exit and not a repeat of Pat Butcher.
> 
> Pat got ill with a very aggressive, late diagnosed cancer.
> 
> Babs had the breast cancer it was treated and we never heard about it again, which as a lot of us know, isn't what happens. There is always the worry it will return and you are always conscious of it


Pat and Peggy dying of cancer is the same even if cancer is different form or other part of the body

Perhaps Peggy will go out on her own terms, get Phil to assist or assist herself by suicide 

We have had Charlie die recently and Shabham's baby, do we really need another death by illness 

I want to see Peggy mix it up with Claudette and even Gavin too

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders: Grant's back... For Peggy's death!
With the news that legends Ross Kemp and Barbara Windsor will return for one hell of a Mitchell reunion, we answer the BIG questions...
It's going to be the end of an era in Walford - with the news that Peggy Mitchell is to be killed off in a heartbreaking storyline!
It will be last orders for the legendary Queen Vic landlady when she dies from cancer, a disease that she's fought off twice, later this year. But the big news doesn't stop there, Peggy's son - and Phil's brother - Grant is heading home to Albert Square to say his final goodbyes to his mum! So the stage is set for an explosive Mitchell family reunion - but how, and when, can we expect the drama to unfold?
Inside Soap has the answers to all your questions about the biggest soap news this year...
Why does Peggy have to die? She's a Walford icon!
It's with a heavy heart that actress Barbara Windsor has decided to call time on her love affair with EastEnders. The star has been tempted back to the show on three separate occasions since she quit in 2010, and explains that killing Peggy is the only way to bring one of the most amazing chapters in her life to a close.
"Everyone knows I love EastEnders, and that will never change," explains national treasure Barbara, who took over the role of Peggy from actress Jo Warne in 1994. "Peggy is a character close to my heart, but I made the decision a while ago that I needed to say goodbye once and for all. Otherwise she'll always be there, urging me to go back."
Big stories take major planning. How on earth did bosses keep it a secret?
With meticulous plotting! Viewers were floored when Peggy made a surprise appearance in a recent episode, during which she broke the news of her deadly diagnosis to Phil. Barbara and co-star Steve McFadden, who plays him, filmed the top-secret episode back in November 2015, but the plan for Peggy's passing has been in place a lot longer.
"Barbara is the real guv'nor of EastEnders," insists the show's executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins. "When she told me of her decision last summer, we both had a little cry before getting excited about how Peggy Mitchell - the matriarch to end all matriarchs - could bid her final farewell to Albert Square."
But how did bosses persuade Ross Kemp to return as Grant? Isn't he on the other side of the world filming documentaries on gangs?
The actor actually has a brand-new series entitled Ross Kemp's Britain coming out in March, so he's been a lot closer to home than people think! And to say that he's at the top of every EastEnders producer's 'return wish list' is an understatement.
The rumour mill went into overdrive last February as newspapers speculated over whether the star would reprise the role of Grant for the show's 30th anniversary. EastEnders star Danny Dyer, who plays Mick, recently let slip that the character's return has been "on and off" for a while, and Ross himself has always stressed that he would never say never to a Walford comeback. However, it was one final story with his dear old Square mum that finally persuaded him to say yes.
"Have you ever tried to say no to Dame Barbara?" he tweeted, after the news of his return first broke. "When EastEnders approached me about her final episodes, it was something I couldn't turn down," Ross added later. "Barbara is a very close friend, so it felt right that the Mitchell brothers should be reunited with their mother for one last time."
So when will Peggy and Grant be back on our screens? And how long will Phil's brother stick around this time?
Show sources confirm that Peggy's sad goodbye will air in late spring - and they'll be making the most of having the Mitchell brothers back on screen together.
"To have the brothers come face to face again, having to accept losing their mother, is an opportunity to show Ross and Steve at their very best," promises Dominic - and the good news is that Grant's return won't be for one night only...
"I'm really looking forward to going back to EastEnders, and filming what are set to be some classic episodes," grins Ross, indicating that Grant's appearance will most definitely trump Nick Berry's post-credits cameo, when Pat Evans' son Wicksy briefly returned to the Square to pay his respects at her graveside. "I'm excited about working with Barbara, Steve and Letitia Dean (Sharon), and all the cast."
Sharon's not Grant's only unfinished business in Walford, though, is she?
Oh no she's not! The last time he visited, in 2006, Jane Beale succumbed to Grant's charms, cheating on partner Ian. So are the trio in for an awkward reunion? There's also the issue of Kathy, whom he once slept with - much to Phil's outrage! And what if Grant's daughter Courtney is with him, giving him the runaround? There are any number of issues.
Speaking of mischievous madams, are we going to see the return of Phil and Grant's sister, Sam?
The answer to that question is still yet to be confirmed. Fans have been calling the return of Peggy's wayward daughter. Original actress Danniella Westbrook has been busy as a contestant in Celebrity Big Brother, while Kim Medcalf - who played Sam from 2002 to 2005 before Danniella reclaimed the part in 2009 - has been working on stage. But that's not to say show chiefs won't approach one of them...
"Peggy's final episodes are still being sorted, so it's too early to say if any other Mitchells will be returning," says an EastEnders spokesperson. "We have definitely not ruled out anyone at this stage."
Danniella made clear her wish to return to soap before she entered the Big Brother house, revealing that she wanted a part in rival soap Emmerdale. However, a pre-prepared tweet which was made live on her page while she was on the house may indicate that Danniella, too, is heading for Walford...
"I would love nothing more than to return to EastEnders," tweeted the star. "It was my home and my family for many years, and I miss it terribly. ‪#‎Alwayssamitchell‬."
So, as more information comes to light on what is sure to be one of the biggest storylines in EastEnders history, *Inside Soap* is poised to bring you all of the exciting developments as they unfold. One thing we can definitely confirm is that you won't want to miss a minute of this!

----------

lizann (01-02-2016), parkerman (31-01-2016), Rear window (31-01-2016), sarah c (31-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins has opened up about Peggy Mitchell's upcoming exit from the soap.

The exec producer, who was appearing alongside Lacey Turner on The One Show​, said that celebrated writer Sarah Phelps is also returning to pen Barbara Windsor's final episode as Peggy.

Speaking about Peggy's departure, Treadwell-Collins​ said: "We haven't filmed [it] yet. The scripts are coming in, we've got Sarah Phelps [who] has come back to the show. 

"She wrote The Casual Vacancyâ¦ she's coming back to write Barbara Windsor's last episode."

When asked how the show got Ross Kemp to return, Treadwell-Collins explained: "Well I think [with] Barbara leaving, he had no choice. 

"I've had a lot of dinners with him trying to woo him to get him to come back, but he's so busy.

"And then finally, the stars have alignedâ¦ everyone at work's very excited about it."

He added: "It's gonna be epic. It's got to be epicâ¦ everyone's got such high expectations for it."

Phelps is returning to the show despite hitting out at EastEnders for the retconning of the famous "hello princess" line that she wrote on Dirty Den's return in 2003.

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> "I've had a lot of dinners with him trying to woo him to get him to come back, but he's so busy.


OH it's a hard life having to go out for dinner for work!

----------

parkerman (16-02-2016), tammyy2j (16-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It's official - Daniella Westbrook is returning to EastEnders.

The actress will be back on Albert Square as Sam Mitchell after a six-year absence, it has been confirmed.

Recently coming fifth on Celebrity Big Brother, the 42-year-old will return to the show for Peggy Mitchell's funeral, which will see all the Mitchell siblings - Sam, Phil and Grant, played by Ross Kemp - reunite on screen.

Westbrook will only return for a few episodes, despite rumours that suggested she'd be staying on our screens in a more permanent role.

"I'm really excited to be going back to *EastEnders," the actress told Talk TV (via Daily Mirror). 

"It feels right the Mitchells are all back for Peggy's funeral, and I can't wait to work alongside everyone again. "

Executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said: "It is only right that all of Peggy Mitchell's children would be at her funeral.

"Danniella is the final piece of the Mitchell jigsaw puzzle, so it will be great for viewers to see Phil, Grant and Sam all back on screen.

"Sam will only be back for a few episodes, but these scenes are bound to go down in the soap's history."

The Mitchell reunion comes as Barbara Windsor returned to the soap in January in a plot line which will see her beloved character Peggy killed off.


_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

So is this the biggest story of the year - Peggy's funeral? That'll be cheery.

----------

alan45 (24-03-2016), Dazzle (28-02-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016), parkerman (28-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It's official - Daniella Westbrook is returning to EastEnders.


The words scraping, bottom and barrel spring to mind..  :Wal2l:

----------

alan45 (24-03-2016), Glen1 (28-02-2016), parkerman (28-02-2016), Perdita (29-02-2016), Rear window (28-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It  seems like everyone is coming back to EastEnders to wave goodbye to Peggy Mitchell - even those who are already dead.

Pat Butcher, played by Pam St Clement, who was often at odds with the soap's matriarch, is rumoured to be putting in an appearance for Barbara Windsor's final ever scenes.

According to The Mirror, Peggy will see her former frenemy in a hallucination.

An EastEnders spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We have lots of special treats in store for Peggy's final episodes but we are not going to confirm anything as we don't want to spoil the surprise for the viewers."

An insider added: "Bosses are keeping tight lipped about Peggy's final scenes. They are going to great lengths to pull out all of the stops for Barbara's final episodes. Both Barbara and Peggy are EastEnders icons so viewers can expect lots of surprises for Peggy's final episodes. They are not to be missed and will go down in EastEnders history."

Also returning for the big farewell will be the long-awaited appearance of Ross Kemp as Grant and Danniella Westbrook as Sam to reunite the Mitchell family for the heartbreaking storyline.

St Clement was on hand to support her ex-castmate as she became a dame earlier this week.​

Dame Babs revealed yesterday she has begun filming her final episodes, with the soap tweeting a photo of her dressing room door.


_Digital Spy_

----------


## alan45

EE never let the death of a character get in the way of bringing them back.

----------

Rear window (24-03-2016)

----------


## alan45

> The words scraping, bottom and barrel spring to mind..


About par for the course I would say.  This is the programme who raised Den from the dead.

----------


## Perdita

Danniella Westbrook has said that she hopes to be back on EastEnders as Sam Mitchell as a full-time character again after a six-year absence.

The actress opened up about her upcoming one-off return to the soap for Peggy Mitchell's funeral, and expressed her excitement at being reunited with the Mitchells.

"I'm super excited because I didn't think they'd ever want the Mitchells back together, for whatever the circumstances, for Peggy's funeral," Westbrook told Loose Women.​ "I can't wait."

"I'm glad we're all back together, and it's a great honour to be asked to go back to send Barbara [Windsor's] character off."

She said that she hopes new boss Sean O'Connor would consider her for a full-time role, following the departure of Dominic Treadwell-Collins.

"It's a one-off at the moment, because our boss Dominic is leaving and we've got a new boss stepping in. 

"Hopefully the new boss will take me on the mantle as a full-time character. I'd like to go back."

Asked whether she felt like the appearance was like an audition, Westbrook replied: "Not at all. I'm very proud to be asked back to do this for Barbara.

"For me, that means the world to me. And to be there with the boys as well, and I just hope it's going to make fantastic television. 

"There's been so much on Twitter and people are excited that we're all going to be back together."

It was revealed last month that Westbrook would be returning for Peggy's emotional send-off for a few episodes, reuniting with on-screen siblings Phil (Steve McFadden) and Grant​ (Ross Kemp).

Barbara Windsor returned in January to the soap in a plot line which will see her character Peggy killed off​.


_Digital Spy_

----------


## lizann

peggy will see pat again

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> peggy will see pat again


  Yes, as halucination  ... I would have refused to return even for this scene if I was Pat St Clement after the way they treated her ...

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2016), parkerman (25-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> peggy will see pat again


  Yes, as halucination  ... I would have refused to return even for this scene if I was Pat St Clement after the way they treated her ...

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, as halucination  ... I would have refused to return even for this scene if I was Pat St Clement after the way they treated her ...


There's different people running the show now I suppose.  I doubt she holds being killed off against DTC since he wasn't there at the time.

----------

Perdita (25-03-2016)

----------


## alan45

What a briilliant show EE is.  They can bring dead people yet cannot get the supposedly alive 'Shelle back for family funeral.   

Im sure if they wanted the 'National Treasure" back at sometime in the future some Chablis drinking luvvie would think of a reason.

----------

parkerman (25-03-2016), Rear window (25-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...chells-return/


It's almost time for Dame Barbara Windsor's EastEnders swansong - so the timing is right for the first footage of Peggy Mitchell's dramatic return.

In a video urging fans to vote in the British Soap Awards, EastEnders gives viewers a surprise appearance from Albert Square's first lady.

Ronnie gets the shock of her life as Peggy pops in for a visit â but will it be a happy occasion?

Probably not as Peggy's final storyline will see her battling terminal breast cancer - sure to be gripping TV for EastEnders fans young and old.

Her health problems come as the Mitchells are in crisis, with Ronnie fending off two stalkers and Phil spiralling into a breakdown.

Maybe the return of Grant Mitchell can finally bring this feuding family back together?

----------

tammyy2j (13-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Ever since it was announced that Peggy Mitchell would be bowing out of EastEnders forever (sob!), speculation has been rife over what else this could mean. With her final scenes fast approaching, here is what we know so far:

Why is Peggy leaving?

Having played Peggy intermittently for 22 years, Dame Barbara Windsor has decided that it is time to draw the curtain on her alter ego for good. When her exit was announced earlier this year, the iconic actress said that she felt she needed to let go of Peggy forever, otherwise she would always be drawn back to her.

"Everyone knows I love EastEnders and that will never change," she explained. "Peggy is a character close to my heart but I made the decision a while ago that I need to say goodbye to Peggy once and for all as otherwise she will always be there, urging me to go back and that is something I need to shut the door on."

How is she leaving?

In a surprise appearance earlier this year, Peggy told Phil that her cancer had come back and she was dying. Although the exact details surrounding her final scenes are being kept under wraps, she will definitely (and very sadly) be leaving Walford in a coffin this time. 

Who's coming back and how long for?

When Peggy's exit was announced, the Mitchell rumour mill went into total overdrive. Would Grant finally be returning? Would Sam? And would she be played by Danniella Westbrook or Kim Medcalf? 

We all wanted some answers and, sure enough, we got them. First up was the news we had been waiting for - Ross Kemp would be reprising his role as Grant for Peggy's final scenes. Ross might have had little choice in the matter ("Have you tried saying no to Dame Barbara?"), but the final piece of the jigsaw was the news that Sam would be coming back too. Sam's return was announced hot on the heels of Grant's and she will played by original actress Danniella. 

Sadly, Danniella's return will only be fleeting as she is expected to return for Peggy's funeral episodes. "It feels right the Mitchells are all back for Peggy's funeral," she said.  "I can't wait to work alongside everyone again." But the good news is that Grant is set to be back for a slightly longer stint. 

What can we expect from Grant's return?

As Grant will be on screen for a decent amount of time, it is hard not to speculate on what he might get up to. He has unfinished business with his ex-lover Jane Beale, his ex-wife Sharon Mitchell and, most importantly, his brother Phil. Also, Grant has never shared any scenes with his feisty cousins Ronnie and Roxy and we are keen to find out what he thinks of his different-faced nephew Ben. Oh, and Ross is eager for a 'tear-up' with Danny Dyer as well...

Who will Peggy have scenes with?

While it is still early days, we already have some hints on who else Peggy could be sharing scenes with. Apart from the Mitchell clan, it looks like Peggy will definitely be appearing with both Linda Carter and Claudette Hubbard.

Kellie Bright tweeted: "Just had an epic day @bbceastenders filming with the remarkable Dame Barbara Windsor -  what a lovely lady she is #Blessed #DreamComeTrue." 

While Ellen Thomas also said via Twitter: "Just finished working with the great Barbara Windsor aka Peggy Mitchell. She is Awesome folks. A total sweetheart." Aw! 

Will Peggy give Linda some landlady tips? Will she put Claudette in her place? The possibilities are endless and it's SO exciting!

Which producer is overseeing her exit?

It was a sad day when EastEnders announced that its executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins would be stepping down, but Peggy's exit will actually be the final story that the boss will oversee. Sean O'Connor will be taking over the show in the summer, but Dominic and Barbara have been plotting the story since last year, meaning that the emotional storyline will be both of their swansongs. And what a way to go out.

Are there any other rumours?

Many of the finer details surrounding the long-awaited Mitchell reunion are being kept under wraps. But that doesn't stop the rumour mill going a little bit crazy. And top of the list is Peggy's long-term friend Pat. True enough, there is a slight problem here in that Pat is dead. However, The Mirror has suggested that the earring-lover could come back in a hallucination of her dying pal's. Well, stranger things have happened.

Even stranger rumours (yep, really!) have suggested that Peggy could give her unwell son Phil a liver as part of her dying wish. Unsurprisingly this scenario seems very unlikely, notably due to the fact that Peggy has cancer and EastEnders has been working closely with the British Liver Trust to ensure an accurate portrayal of Phil's journey.  

Will anyone else be returning?

That's it for now, but we all know that EastEnders has a penchant for unannounced returns and a habit of surprising us. So who knows?

When will it air?

It's a little too early to have a confirmed date, but EastEnders has said that all the Mitchell action will take place in 'late spring'. Both Babs and Ross are already back filming so ardent fans may be able to do the maths. We will keep you posted in the meantimeâ¦

What else do we know?

Viewers were recently given a glimpse of Peggy's return in a video urging fans to vote in the British Soap Awards. The footage saw Ronnie get a big shock when she opened the door to a fragile-looking Peggy, but how and why Walford's leading lady has turned up remains to be seen.

We also know that former EastEnders writer Sarah Phelps will be writing the last episodes. "Sarah has come back to the show", Dominic recently explained. "She wrote The Casual Vacancy; she's coming back to write Barbara Windsor's last episode."

And finally, EastEnders has promised that they will be pulling out all the stops, with lots of special treats and surprises. An insider said: "Bosses are keeping tight-lipped about Peggy's final scenes. They are going to great lengths to pull out all of the stops for Barbara's final episodes. Both Barbara and Peggy are EastEnders icons so viewers can expect lots of surprises for Peggy's final episodes. They are not to be missed and will go down in EastEnders history."  

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), Rear window (13-04-2016), tammyy2j (13-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why has Phil not told anyone she is dying or has he forgot?

----------

Dougie (14-04-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

> Why has Phil not told anyone she is dying or has he forgot?


Well, he is still struggling with his drinking problem, don't forget.  Alcoholics literally focus on only their drink and nothing else.

----------

Rear window (14-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

For me, the most interesting detail in the above spoiler is the fact that Claudette will be back.

----------

Glen1 (14-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

thinking the building couple could be stalking ronnie for claudette

----------

Dazzle (14-04-2016), Glen1 (14-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

https://youtu.be/fVkCtQb7XSI

Peggy Mitchell is back in Albert Square, and she's ready to say her last goodbye in a new EastEnders trailer.

The soap legend strolls through the famous set, soundtracked by The Kills' 'The Last Goodbye', and comes face-to-face with her two sons Phil and Grant in the clip unveiled this evening (May 5).

Barbara Windsor is returning to the soap as Peggy for the final time next week, having decided to give her iconic character a fitting send-off. 


EastEnders: Image accompanying 'Peggy Mitchell's last goodbye' trailer
Â©  BBC Pictures EastEnders
Current executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins is overseeing her final episodes before making his own departure from EastEnders.

Speaking earlier this year, Windsor revealed: "Everyone knows I love EastEnders and that will never change. Peggy is a character close to my heart, but I made the decision a while ago that I need to say goodbye to Peggy once and for all as otherwise she will always be there, urging me to go back and that is something I need to shut the door on. 

EastEnders star Barbara Windsor: 'Peggy Mitchell gets the perfect ending - they did me proud'
"After thinking long and hard about it, I realised that it is time for me and the audience to say our final farewells to the lady who I have loved for many years and I thought that whilst the guvnor, who I adore, is still in charge I want him to be the one to oversee it. I am grateful that Dominic accepted my decision."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2016)

----------


## storyseeker1

Didn't like the look of Jane and Bobby in that trailer.  Looks like there's definitely gonna be more trouble involving him.

----------

lizann (07-05-2016), maidmarian (06-05-2016), Rear window (07-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Didn't like the look of Jane and Bobby in that trailer.  Looks like there's definitely gonna be more trouble involving him.


  does bobby kill her

----------


## lizann

> Didn't like the look of Jane and Bobby in that trailer.  Looks like there's definitely gonna be more trouble involving him.


  does bobby kill her

----------


## storyseeker1

> does bobby kill her


If he is then EE is keeping tight-lipped about his upcoming storyline.   He might be destined to kill somebody else, or maybe just do something that will make Jane scared of him again, hence the reason why she was looking at him somewhat fearfully.

----------

maidmarian (08-05-2016), Rear window (08-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...rbara-windsor/


EastEnders returnee Danniella Westbrook is amongst the cast who have been working on location for Peggy Mitchell's funeral scenes this week.

The actress, who is making a brief comeback as Peggy's daughter Sam for the moving episodes, can be seen paying her respects to her mum. She was spotted filming alongside a young boy - presumably Sam's son Richard.

Sam was last seen exiting Walford with the newborn baby who she fathered with Jack Branning, but the child - who would now be 5 - hasn't been seen on screen since.

Samantha Womack (Ronnie), Scott Maslen (Jack), Rita Simons (Roxy), Harry Reid (Ben), Emma Barton (Honey) and Perry Fenwick (Billy) were among those spotted filming the highly emotional episode at a real-life church.

Last night, viewers saw Peggy given the devastating news that her cancer has spread. She will pass away in heartbreaking scenes next Tuesday (May 17).

Barbara Windsor's final departure from the BBC soap was announced earlier this year, with the actress recently describing her exit as the perfect ending" for Peggy.

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am already getting a bit teary eyed and I am not a big Peggy fan 

Babs is playing the role very well

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

what you think phil or ronnie help her die or she do it herself

----------


## parkerman

Sorry to digress a bit here, but I've just discovered that Barbara Windsor appeared at my theatre (the West Cliff Theatre in Clacton) on Sunday November 21st 1993 at 3.00 and 7.30 pm  in "Music Hall with Barbara Windsor"  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

EastEnders will have fans in tears as the much loved Peggy Mitchell bows out of the soap by taking a fatal overdose to end her battle with terminal cancer.

The Mitchell mother, played for 22 years by Barbara Windsor, will tragically die alone as she takes a cocktail of pills to end the constant pain caused by the illness ripping through her body.

Peggy's last scene in Albert Square was said to be 'incredibly emotional' with executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins hailing the performance of Windsor, 78, as 'stunning'.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz48qzD3Aay 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

EastEnders will have fans in tears as the much loved Peggy Mitchell bows out of the soap by taking a fatal overdose to end her battle with terminal cancer.

The Mitchell mother, played for 22 years by Barbara Windsor, will tragically die alone as she takes a cocktail of pills to end the constant pain caused by the illness ripping through her body.

Peggy's last scene in Albert Square was said to be 'incredibly emotional' with executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins hailing the performance of Windsor, 78, as 'stunning'.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz48qzD3Aay 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## Dazzle

> EastEnders will have fans in tears as the much loved Peggy Mitchell bows out of the soap by taking a fatal overdose to end her battle with terminal cancer.




I just questioned on the episode discussion thread whether Phil and Peggy were really talking about her suicide...

----------


## alan45

> Peggy's last scene in Albert Square was said to be 'incredibly emotional' with executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins hailing the performance of Windsor, 78, as 'stunning'.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz48qzD3Aay 
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Dominic would say that. Good riddance to her  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (18-05-2016), parkerman (18-05-2016)

----------


## alan45

> Peggy's last scene in Albert Square was said to be 'incredibly emotional' with executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins hailing the performance of Windsor, 78, as 'stunning'.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz48qzD3Aay 
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Dominic would say that. Good riddance to her  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> Dominic would say that. Good riddance to her


I doubt anyone is as happy as you about the death of the Poison Dwarf (except perhaps for parkerman)!  What did you both do to celebrate?  I hope naked dancing was involved...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (18-05-2016), parkerman (18-05-2016), Rear window (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

*EastEnders: Pat makes a poignant return as Peggy bows out

Dame Barbara Windsor's final episode has broadcast on BBC1*



Barbara Windsor's heartbreaking final episode of EastEnders has aired on BBC1, with co-star Pam St Clement making an emotional return for Peggy's last moments.

The Mitchell matriarch was seen taking her own life with an overdose of pills while a vision of old sparring partner Pat promised not to leave her side.

The touching scene also gave a nod to classic EastEnders episodes as the pair reminisced about their drunken antics in an ice-cream van and their long history of physical spats.





Sarah Phelps's understated and tender script ends Windsor's 22-year association with the soap that helped rejuvenate her career when she took on the role of Peggy in 1994.

Ross Kemp was also seen making a comeback as Peggy's son Grant, sharing the screen with Windsor and co-star Steve McFadden for the first time in a decade.

True to form, Grant was involved in a punch-up with sibling Phil and a flirtation with ex-wife Sharon before departing Walford once again.

However, the actor-turned-documentary-maker will return for a further three-week stint as Grant later this summer.

But tonight's 35-minute special belonged to Windsor's Peggy who, in the face of a diagnosis of terminal cancer, chose to go out with her "head held high like a queen".



Following a valedictory tour of her beloved Queen Vic and a rapprochement with long-time nemesis Sharon, Peggy decided to call time for good as the credits rolled in silence over an aerial shot of Albert Square.

Speaking recently about Peggy's exit, executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins commented: "*Maybe it sounds a bit arrogant,* but I know what Iâm doing with this. Weâre not doing it because Iâm going or to be sensationalist or to get viewers.

"I love and respect Barbara and I want to give Peggy Mitchell the exit she deserves. Because sheâs one of the best TV matriarchs of all time."

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...peggy-bows-out


Bit in bold: I'm guessing there's a few SoapBoards members who won't argue with that statement!

----------

alan45 (18-05-2016), Perdita (18-05-2016)

----------


## alan45

> I doubt anyone is as happy as you about the death of the Poison Dwarf (except perhaps for parkerman)!  What did you both do to celebrate?  I hope naked dancing was involved...


It is certainly warm enough here in Spain to dance naked but instead I supped several pints of Magners and bid the poison dwarf a fond farewell.  Of course in EE death can be temporary and she may well return under a new producer.

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), Glen1 (18-05-2016), parkerman (18-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Pat's return was the best part of Peggy's exit episode for me, very anti climax and I wasn't moved by her death by suicide either

----------

alan45 (18-05-2016), Dazzle (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Pat's return was the best part of Peggy's exit episode for me, very anti climax and I wasn't moved by her death by suicide either


I agree about it being anti-climactic.  I should have been in bits but I just wasn't.  It was Pat that brought tears to my eyes.  :Sad:

----------

alan45 (18-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I agree about it being anti-climactic.  I should have been in bits but I just wasn't.  It was Pat that brought tears to my eyes.


I think if Pat wasn't in it, it would have been a huge failure, even Grant's return didn't help it 

Good on Pam for returning for Babs exit

----------

alan45 (18-05-2016), Dazzle (18-05-2016), lizann (18-05-2016), Rear window (19-05-2016), Siobhan (18-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

is peggy in the morgue, has her body been released back to phil, her post mortem would be done by now

----------


## Dazzle

> is peggy in the morgue, has her body been released back to phil, her post mortem would be done by now


It's still only the day after she died. It's one of those days in Albert Square that seem to go on forever.

----------

parkerman (27-05-2016), Rear window (27-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Barbara Windsor has given her backing to Babs, a forthcoming BBC TV movie about her life.

Babs heads a line-up of new BBC Drama commissions announced by Charlotte Moore, acting director of television.

The biopic will be written by Tony Jordan, a former EastEnders writer and series consultant.

Dame Barbara, who has recently left the long-running BBC One soap, said it was âthe right timeâ for her story.

She said: âAlthough itâs been spoken about in the past to do my life story, it wasnât until two years ago I was approached by the brilliant writer Tony Jordan and the BBC â¦ I knew this was the right time and undoubtedly the only person I felt knew me well enough to tell my story.â

She added: âTony knows the real me and what makes me tick and I was particularly taken by the way he wants to tell my tale which is not in the way people will expect it to be. Tony certainly has captured the moments of my life that have made me who I am today. I am honoured and excited that Tony and the BBC have commissioned this.â

The 90-minute special is set to be broadcast next year in the run-up to Dame Barbaraâs 80th birthday.

Babs will centre on the Londonerâs lonely childhood, her complicated relationship with her father and her doomed marriage to Ronnie Knight.

It will also depict how she became the blonde bombshell in the Carry On films.

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I mentioned earlier that I had discovered that Barbara Windsor appeared at my theatre in 1993. I discovered it following an inquiry from the BBC who were researching for "Babs". Maybe we'll get a mention......

I think I've also said before that her father with whom she had a "complicated relationship" left her mother for my first cousin once removed, whom he later married. So as well as the theatre I also have a family involvement in this story......

----------

alan45 (29-05-2016), Dazzle (29-05-2016), Perdita (29-05-2016), Rear window (30-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## alan45

> ...... So as well as the theatre I also have a family involvement in this story......



It will be time enough mentioning this when her Last Will and Testament is read :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (29-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

has les got her body, he is doing her funeral

----------


## Perdita

> has les got her body, he is doing her funeral


I would have thought so

----------


## parkerman

Was there a post mortem? There should have been. Is the body still with the police?

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Was there a post mortem? There should have been. Is the body still with the police?


There must have been a post mortem in the circumstances.  

I find it infuriating when soaps don't give us legal and medical details (Corrie is particularly bad for this).  It feels dumbed down and patronising.

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2016), parkerman (10-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

well a funeral finally happening and she arranged and paid les herself

 should phil as next of kin be there to get release of her body for the undertaker?

----------

flappinfanny (25-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

well a funeral finally happening and she arranged and paid les herself

 should phil as next of kin be there to get release of her body for the undertaker?

----------


## flappinfanny

I'd forgot she had kicked the bucket, it was that long ago.

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2016), parkerman (25-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Barbara Windsor (Dame)  planning to return to EastEnders as a ghost ... :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (07-09-2016), parkerman (06-09-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Barbara Windsor (Dame)  planning to return to EastEnders as a ghost ...



Oh no she isn't.

That'd be pantomime dame then.


Horrid.

----------

Glen1 (07-09-2016), lizann (08-09-2016), parkerman (06-09-2016), Perdita (07-09-2016)

----------


## alan45

> Oh no she isn't.
> 
> That'd be pantomime dame then.
> 
> 
> Horrid.


Oh yes she is

look out behind you

----------

Rear window (08-09-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> Oh yes she is
> 
> look out behind you



Would be far too cheesey to have an Halloween episode feature Grant, Phil and Peggy's ghost.

----------


## Rear window

> Oh yes she is
> 
> look out behind you



Would be far too cheesey to have an Halloween episode feature Grant, Phil and Peggy's ghost.

----------


## parkerman

> Would be far too cheesey to have an Halloween episode feature Grant, Phil and Peggy's ghost.


 Nothing is too cheesey for Eastenders!

----------


## lizann

i can see it now phil on death bed peggy appears and he lives

 babs regretting being killed off is she?

----------


## lizann

i can see it now phil on death bed peggy appears and he lives

 babs regretting being killed off is she?

----------


## Perdita

The BBC commissioned a Barbara Windsor biopic not long after the actress made her final appearance as her iconic EastEnders character, Peggy Mitchell.

Entitled Babs, it will explore the star's lonely London childhood, her difficult relationships with her father and ex-husband Ronnie Knight as well as her breakthrough role in the Carry On series of films.

Now Windsor has revealed that casting is underway for the biopic, and she is as keen as we all are to find out who will be stepping into her shoes.

Speaking to The Press Association (via The News and Star) at a charity lunch she was hosting, the soap legend said: "I keep phoning up and saying when can I come and see who's playing me. Who's playing my dad. Who's playing my husband.

"All I know is they're doing auditions as we speak.

"I've seen the beautiful pictures of it and I mustn't get too close to it and say 'Oh no I wouldn't do that' or 'I wouldn't do that'."

"There's a lovely writer from EastEnders," she continued, "the wonderful Tony Jordan. He knows me and I've worked with him so I think they will get it right."

"And I know a lot of the other people and I trust them.

"I think it'll be a bit different."

Tony Jordan previously said: "The opportunity to tell the story of the amazing Dame Barbara Windsor was too good an opportunity to miss, I think people will be surprised that there's a lot more to her than just the Carry On films and EastEnders.

"There's a reason that, as a nation, we've all taken Barbara to our hearts, I think it is because she's always been one of us, never forgetting where she came from."

Digital 5py

----------


## parkerman

I'm hoping my theatre gets a mention in this. They contacted us to ask about the time she appeared there in the 1990s.

----------

Perdita (24-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

BBC Oneâs Barbara Windsor biopic is starting to take shape.

Jaime Winstone (After Hours) and Samantha Spiro (Game Of Thrones) have been set to play Windsor in Babs. In total there will be four actresses tackling the role in the 90 minute drama from Death In Paradise executive producer Tony Jordan. Winstone will play a 20-30 year old Barbara, while Spiro will play her in her 50s. Two child actors will play her at a younger age.

âIt is a complete honour to play Dame Barbara Windsorâ, Winstone said in a statement. âIt is a role I have manifested for years and am so excited to step into her national treasure shoes! I have always been a huge fan of Barbara and to be able to play her throughout this stage in her life is gonna be very special. I canât wait to start filmingâ

Penned by Tony Jordan, Babs is a one-off drama about the life of acclaimed actress Barbara Windsor. It is set in the 1990s and as Barbara is preparing to perform in the theatre that evening, she takes us on a journey of all the people and events that have shaped her career: her lonely childhood and complicated relationship with her father, to her doomed marriage to Ronnie Knight, capturing the attention of Joan Littlewood and becoming the blonde bombshell in the Carry On films.

This is not the first time that Samantha Spiro has played Barbara Windsor, having previously played the famed actress in both the 1998 stage play Cleo, Camping, Emmanuelle and Dick and in the television production of Cor Blimey! âItâs absolutely thrilling to be playing Barbara againâ, Samantha said. âTony Jordan has written a beautiful celebration of her life, but itâs not your usual biopic, lots of surprises! She is so adored, so I hope we get it right and that Barbara herself loves it!â

Additionally, Dame Barbara Windsor herself is set to make a cameo in the drama. âI am truly thrilled to know that the BBC have secured two such talented and established actresses to portray me in their new biopic of my life. Sam Spiro has already proved herself playing me on stage and TV to great acclaim, as well as, having her own incredible career.â

Barbara WindsorâSam will now be playing me at a later time in my life which will be a new challenge for her and one she will undoubtedly achieveâ, she continued. âAnd then to be lucky enough to have one of todayâs current dynamic actresses playing the younger me fills me with such excitement, especially knowing that it is Jaime Winstone. Boy am I a lucky lady!â

Babs is being produced for BBC One by BBC Studios in association with independent production company Red Planet Pictures (Death In Paradise, Dickensian). The 90 minute film is being executive produced by writer and Red Planet Pictures Founder & CEO Tony Jordan and Lorraine Newman. Hilary Salmon executive produces for BBC Studios, while Chris Aird is the executive producer for the BBC. Production is set to commence shortly for a 2017 premiere.

http://www.tvwise.co.uk/2016/10/jaim...c-biopic-babs/

----------

parkerman (12-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I wonder if Samantha Spiro will manage to keep her clothes on more than she did in Game of Thrones!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

https://youtu.be/V185Ii19YHQ

Babs arrives soon to BBC One

----------


## parkerman

Did anyone see Babs last night? If you did, you may be interested to know that Barbara Windsor's father's second wife was my first cousin once removed, Julie Abrahams. Sadly she didn't come across as a very nice person!!!

----------


## Katy

I really enjoyed the programme on BBC last night. And I didn't think I would! 

Thought it was really well done and Samantha had her spot on!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Perdita

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44062921


She has been diagnosed with Alzheimers   :Sad:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (10-05-2018), tammyy2j (14-05-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44062921
> 
> 
> She has been diagnosed with Alzheimers


That's a shame.  :Sad:  

Loved the Babs show which was on last year.  Always liked Babs since the Carry On films.

----------

Rear window (12-05-2018)

----------


## lizann

put in a residential care home

----------


## lizann

babs has died, rip

----------

Siobhan (11-12-2020)

----------

